# Masta's Ghetto Buds 2



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

welcome my dedicated riu'ers to the long awaited gb2. this is dedicated to my 2, oops i mean 1 riu friend lol. last grow i used minimal money and bagseeds to grow around 3 ounces with cfl's and a metal halide for a little bit. one of my girls hermied and prodced seeds. yes i know hermies produce hermies. well with keeping with the broke ass theme i have decided to grow out these seeds with minimal money again. my germ method is a wet paper towel sealed inside a ziploc baggie on top of my computer monitor. all seeds cracked within 24 hours. i then put 3 sprouts in 3 pots to transfer later. all in all i had 9 sprouts. 2 died at first and one more was a runt for 3 weeks and i do mean runt. so it got chucked. my medium is mg moisture control and i vegged 3 weeks under daylight cfl's. now they are starting their 4th week of vegging under a 175w metal halide. i will probably start flowering this week and after they show sex i will transplant ladies to bigger pots. also i have used fish emulsion for ferts so far. also 2 of them are like bonsai.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

what is the open bottle of alcohol for?


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> what is the open bottle of alcohol for?


 cleaning my camera lol. wanted to show the height of the bonsai . they all stayed pretty short until now, the metal halide is making them grow nicely so i might veg a little longer.


----------



## uberpea (Feb 25, 2008)

hey bro, sweet grow. i did NOT mean to rhyme that. 
what kind of lights are you flowering with?


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

uberpea said:


> hey bro, sweet grow. i did NOT mean to rhyme that.
> what kind of lights are you flowering with?


 thanks for stopping by. unfortunately gonna have to use the metal halide and some cfl's. i might be able to order a hps but i am laid off right now. if anyone has any links for cheap hps's, hook a brother up. thanks again guys for stopping by and any comments are welcome.


----------



## uberpea (Feb 25, 2008)

thats cool man, cfls can work just great with enough of them and some fans


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

nice plants. i just found this journal been waiting for you to grow lol. good job ill be checking here daily.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> nice plants. i just found this journal been waiting for you to grow lol. good job ill be checking here daily.


 hell yeah thanks for stopping by. i will keep tabs on your new grow cuz you got some great sounding strains. stop by here whenever you want. i am using bag seed for now. next grow maybe better genetics. how is the bud from your last harvest?


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hell yeah thanks for stopping by. i will keep tabs on your new grow cuz you got some great sounding strains. stop by here whenever you want. i am using bag seed for now. next grow maybe better genetics. how is the bud from your last harvest?


not bad it piad for it self and then some lol. but this new grow should be better i have a lot more understanding of plants this time around. and i think bagseed is very good to start with or to test things out on. plus they come free with any hermie bag of weed lol.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 25, 2008)

beautifully green plants there my friend!
especially that one that looks like a candelabra 

good way to keep a mom... lots of cuts in little space =]

if bagseeds all ya got... you'll still turn it into some killer smoke

my friend has been taking some inbred mexican seeds from grow after grow... always finding a few in each... this last run the plants were some great kinds... fruity and delicioius, and got you HIGHHHH... so i'm not one to diss on bagseed...

then again... it can sometimes be hit or miss... i have faith you'll turn up something good though... =]


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> beautifully green plants there my friend!
> especially that one that looks like a candelabra
> 
> good way to keep a mom... lots of cuts in little space =]
> ...


 hell yeah much respect to you and everyone else who stopped by. the plants that i got the seeds from were very nice smoke. like you said fruity tasting and good high. i guess i should take some cuttings. being a beginner my last grow, my attempts at cloning failed so i will try again i guess. i am trying to decide if i want to start flowering or veg a little longer. i guess i am still a greenhorn at growing so this is good experience but seeing all these kick ass strains makes me wanna try some exotic shit. also i was hesitant on this grow because of stealth issues so i would like a new place to live so i could dedicate a hidden area to growing. thanks for the comments guys and i will keep yall updated.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 25, 2008)

with a smaller mh and some cfls? i'd start flowering now...
make sure to keep all your buds bathed in enough light...

maybe trim some of the bottom off to direct growing energy to the top of the plant... but you can wait to do that till 2 weeks into flower...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> with a smaller mh and some cfls? i'd start flowering now...
> make sure to keep all your buds bathed in enough light...
> 
> maybe trim some of the bottom off to direct growing energy to the top of the plant... but you can wait to do that till 2 weeks into flower...


 ok will do. i have tried trimming and taking off some of the bottom branches but of course lol,i get a little worried about trimming too much. i guess thats my noobness hehe. when i start flowering i will try to get as much light to them as i can. so far with good ventilation i have the cfl's like an inch or less to the plants. i can touch the cfl's and they are not hot. thanks for the advice, and i will try to follow it.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 26, 2008)

bottom 1/3 of the plant trim off =]


----------



## zedragon (Feb 26, 2008)

_Mastakoosh your plants look great,nice and greeennnnn!
good luck and big yeilds _


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

zedragon said:


> _Mastakoosh your plants look great,nice and greeennnnn!
> good luck and big yeilds _


 thanks a whole bunch. big yeilds, i dont know lol, i hope so. last grow from these same genetics were a lot bushier. i didnt top this grow like i did last grow. i did fim once but i wanted to see if topping them a lot stunted growth. i also wanted to see if not topping would give me one big cola on some of the plants. my luck they will be all males haha. i think i undernuted these so far. thanks again for the compliment and hope you continue to come and check on my grow.


----------



## zedragon (Feb 26, 2008)

_in the words of the big man himself "i`ll be back" lol.
toppimg or fimming will set you back but only by a couple of days while they heal.
i trimmed the lower branchs on my NL and hav a nice size main cola, it will reduce your yeild but save i bit more space for more plants.
i could probly get 3 or 4 unpruned plants in my space but i think 6 or more pruned (lollypopped,sog) in there._


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

zedragon said:


> _in the words of the big man himself "i`ll be back" lol.
> toppimg or fimming will set you back but only by a couple of days while they heal.
> i trimmed the lower branchs on my NL and hav a nice size main cola, it will reduce your yeild but save i bit more space for more plants.
> i could probly get 3 or 4 unpruned plants in my space but i think 6 or more pruned (lollypopped,sog) in there._


 hell yeah, i guess i will do more lollypopping. do you have a journal or grow i could check out? on a edit i just saw your sigs so i will stop in and check it out.


----------



## zedragon (Feb 26, 2008)

_yep i have 2 grows going at the moment stop by have read _


----------



## uberpea (Feb 26, 2008)

hey man, you should either flower pretty soon, or maybe top them then flower. 
i was thinking, further into the grow you could suspend cfls from the side you know?
the majority of light from cfls comes from the sides, and it would be good light for all your side buds.

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

uberpea said:


> hey man, you should either flower pretty soon, or maybe top them then flower.
> i was thinking, further into the grow you could suspend cfls from the side you know?
> the majority of light from cfls comes from the sides, and it would be good light for all your side buds.
> 
> Duece.


 i think i am gonna start flower within the next few days. i also will probably put cfl's on the side like you said. your advice is much appreciated. i think if i start flower now they wont get too tall for me.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

how tall are they? i would wate till 11inch's if you want a nice amount of bud.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 26, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> how tall are they? i would wate till 11inch's if you want a nice amount of bud.


 1 is like 4 inches lol, and the others i am not sure about maybe they range from like 8 to maybe 9 inches. i am gonna give em a couple days cuz the metal halide is making them grow a lot better than the cfl's. but i will take your advice and let them get a bit taller.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

cool man. 4 or 5 more days should get you to 11inchs maybe sooner it will be worth it. and depending on strain it will only be about 32 to 40inchs when done. good luck cant wate for some new pics lol.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Feb 28, 2008)

lookin good man. that MH looks like its working on the young ones


----------



## jordann9e (Feb 28, 2008)

Mastakoosh, what up, man? Your plants look SO healthy! I wish you only the best of luck with your grow!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> lookin good man. that MH looks like its working on the young ones


 thanks a bunch, the youn ens seem to like the mh. they should have been under it from the start, but i was too lazy to set up their grow area til now lol. 



jordann9e said:


> Mastakoosh, what up, man? Your plants look SO healthy! I wish you only the best of luck with your grow!


 thank you, thank you. glad you stopped by. i am proud that they are showing no signs of overnuting and other bad things but my last plants were so much bushier and thicker. i am thinking maybe i got my seeds mixed up. always glad everyone stopped by and i will maybe update and get some pics tonight. not much has changed so i dont know bout pics. talk at everyone later.


----------



## dak1b (Feb 28, 2008)

loooking yummmmmmy! if u cud post more pics soon that wud b coo! thanks dude!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

dak1b said:


> loooking yummmmmmy! if u cud post more pics soon that wud b coo! thanks dude!


 hell yeah thanks for the compliment. i know we all love pics so i will probably post some tonight lol.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 28, 2008)

All looks good to me so far dude.
Lovely thick stems on some of those.
Hermies don't always produce hermies either,it all depends if the hermie was a growing condition hermie or if the plant was genetically bent on being a hermie.

All female plants produce male balls in the end if you leave them long enough.
I hope that you find that those seeds will be fine and all female.

If you noticed that they hermied out very late into flowering,4-6 weeks in,then i would say that they are not true hermies and that those seeds will be fine and all female.
If they grew balls all the way through then your not so lucky.

Best of luck with it and thanks for all your support in my journals.
I am subscribed to yours now and will pop my head in now and again to see how your doing


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 28, 2008)

niiiiiiiiiiiice grow cant wate to see the harvest. what are you useing for nutrients?


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> niiiiiiiiiiiice grow cant wate to see the harvest. what are you useing for nutrients?


 thanks bwinn, just been using fish emulsion for about 2 weeks. nasty stuff though lol, smells like shit. gotta be careful when i put it into my water jug.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

natmoon said:


> All looks good to me so far dude.
> Lovely thick stems on some of those.
> Hermies don't always produce hermies either,it all depends if the hermie was a growing condition hermie or if the plant was genetically bent on being a hermie.
> 
> ...


 hey nat thanks for the info and the compliments. we got some good growers checking into this grow guys. so i am getting a little nervous haha. my luck the whole group will be male and then a quick end to ghetto buds 2 lol. again thanks for the support guys and updates and pics later tonight.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks bwinn, just been using fish emulsion for about 2 weeks. nasty stuff though lol, smells like shit. gotta be careful when i put it into my water jug.


a little trick... a couple tablespoons of mollasses will really help it from stinking as much as it wants to...

and if you keep a res. for watering with it... make sure its bubbled... otherwise the stink will truly come 

also the molasses will add some good micro's that you'll plant will be happy to have...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> a little trick... a couple tablespoons of mollasses will really help it from stinking as much as it wants to...
> 
> and if you keep a res. for watering with it... make sure its bubbled... otherwise the stink will truly come
> 
> also the molasses will add some good micro's that you'll plant will be happy to have...


 alright some helpful info ian, thanks and i will add a little mollasses to the emulsion mix. funny thing is it doesnt make the plants smell too bad. just when adding it to the water.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

alright guys time for some updates and pics. i wanted to elaborate on why i call this ghetto buds. i have 7 dollars invested in this grow so far lol. i know in future grows i will spend more money on genetics and other essentials but i just wanted to keep this one simple. also that is kind of my philosophy on my growing style. i try not to over-analyze and fiddle with the plants too much as a lot of noobs do. i try to let the plants do their thing naturally, and just provide the essentials- fresh air, lights, some nutes, and not try to over/under water. i am a simple man with some old school philosophies. as i progress in growing i am sure i will pick up more advanced techniques but i will never be really technical. right now the plants get watered with tap water that has sat out for about 2 days with 2 tablespoons of emulsion to every gallon of water. i didnt add the emuls. til the young ens yellowed a bit from lack of nitrogen. the temp in the room is 50-60 degrees because it is so cold out. may be a factor once 12-12 comes cuz the 24 hour lights warm the room. i will invest in a small heater.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice I like the little pic at the end


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Nice I like the little pic at the end


 haha thanks bro. i knew you would like, thats a little extra in the journal for everybody.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 29, 2008)

Lovely pics especially that last girl with the tits lol
Is that your missis or a random smoking chic?
Best of luck with it


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 29, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Lovely pics especially that last girl with the tits lol
> Is that your missis or a random smoking chic?
> Best of luck with it


 ahhh nat i wish it was the missis. random chic off 420 girls haha. thanks for stoppin thru.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

whats up man? looking good


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 29, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up man? looking good


 thaks bwinn, just hangin out since my job layed me off, i got too much time on my hands now lol.


----------



## uberpea (Feb 29, 2008)

nice pics dude, keep up the good work


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 29, 2008)

uberpea said:


> nice pics dude, keep up the good work


 thank you for the positive vibes. maybe start flower in the next few days. got a feeling maybe a lot of males lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

whats up man hows the plants doing? hope all is good and be positive there all gonna be girls lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 29, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up man hows the plants doing? hope all is good and be positive there all gonna be girls lol.


 hey b just chilling, and trying to stay out of the cold. you guys getting any snow? your're right gotta be hopeful that these youn-ens turn into ladies.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 1, 2008)

looks beautiful


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> looks beautiful


 thank you for the kind words. gonna flower them very soon.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hey b just chilling, and trying to stay out of the cold. you guys getting any snow? your're right gotta be hopeful that these youn-ens turn into ladies.


got some snow last night fucking cold out. and sorry to hear about you not working it sucks but at least you have some nice plants to keep you busy lol.


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 1, 2008)

yo masta. whats good. nice plants. glad to see no tape. have you checked out htgsupply for a cheap hps. its prolly already been said. but they are cheap. cheap cheap cheap.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

InvaderMark said:


> yo masta. whats good. nice plants. glad to see no tape. have you checked out htgsupply for a cheap hps. its prolly already been said. but they are cheap. cheap cheap cheap.


 invader whats up homie? good to see someone from ghetto buds 1. no tape on this one, i was thinking about that last night lol. no tape on these and the lights are secure so far haha. yeah definately thinking bout a cheap hps. maybe order one if enough fems but we will have to see how many ball sacks first.


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 1, 2008)

oh man.. judgment. day.. dont be tooo harsh.


----------



## spencersaysiloveweed (Mar 1, 2008)

how do i make a thread


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

spencersaysiloveweed said:


> how do i make a thread


 any different section on rollitup whether it be general growing or indoor growing will have a start new thread button at the bottom left of the screen. hope this helps.


----------



## zedragon (Mar 1, 2008)

_nice to see your plants coming long,green and bushy nice work! 
when you thinking of starting 12/12?_


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

zedragon said:


> _nice to see your plants coming long,green and bushy nice work!
> when you thinking of starting 12/12?_


 i keep saying a few more days lol. i think i want to try to take a few cuttings and then flip to 12/12 sometime this week. some of the lankier plants got fimmed and 1 got topped. is this alright before flower anyone? thanks for stopping by dragon and for the compliments. also i would like to get them in some bigger pots soon, i guess the girls will get room to spread their roots if they show into flower soon. they all got a little drink tonight because some seemed thirsty.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 1, 2008)

*I suck at this journal thing....Now I have to go a read this long ass thread and get caught up.*

*I swear I need to come to this forum more.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

InvaderMark said:


> oh man.. judgment. day.. dont be tooo harsh.


 the male infidels will get their end swiftly and will be cut into little pieces and put into garbage bags to be spread throughout some desolate woods.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *I suck at this journal thing....Now I have to go a read this long ass thread and get caught up.*
> 
> *I swear I need to come to this forum more.*


 always glad to see a familiar friendly grower here. not much to read here either, just a few pics of some mutt bagseeds haha, cuz pics is what we all want. i will have to bug you to stay up that journal of yours lol.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Ok that wasnt bad at all.....*

*Those are some chunky lil plants you have there, Koosh. Nice job keeping them short/nodes tight. Im making it a point to come to the journal forums 1st now before I start browsing. I wanna see the pettite ladies do their thing.*

*Those plants will do you well I think. Bagseed or not. I'd smoke it for sure.*

*And yeah....keep me on task. lol Im forgetful.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Ok that wasnt bad at all.....*
> 
> *Those are some chunky lil plants you have there, Koosh. Nice job keeping them short/nodes tight. Im making it a point to come to the journal forums 1st now before I start browsing. I wanna see the pettite ladies do their thing.*
> 
> ...


 haha no doubt i will have to remind you sometimes about that journal you forget about. thats alright blame it on the ganja. thanks for the compliments and hope i can make some decent buds for you guys to see.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> haha no doubt i will have to remind you sometimes about that journal you forget about. thats alright blame it on the ganja. thanks for the compliments and hope i can make some decent buds for you guys to see.


 
you will and are doing a great job with what you have. plants look nice!!

all this drama going on its hard to follow or even finish your on grow.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 1, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> you will and are doing a great job with what you have. plants look nice!!
> 
> all this drama going on its hard to follow or even finish your on grow.


 thanks to you big dawg for the praise and stoppin in. yeah man thats why i call it ghetto buds. not much money invested right now and just trying to stay simple. as i become more advanced i will invest in better equipment and grow items. just a rookie learning the ropes and trying to make some free buds for me and the wifey lol cuz damn she smokes a lot.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks to you big dawg for the praise and stoppin in. yeah man thats why i call it ghetto buds. not much money invested right now and just trying to stay simple. as i become more advanced i will invest in better equipment and grow items. just a rookie learning the ropes and trying to make some free buds for me and the wifey lol cuz damn she smokes a lot.


Are you in America masta?
I only ask as you wanted a cheap supplier for lighting


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> the male infidels will get their end swiftly and will be cut into little pieces and put into garbage bags to be spread throughout some desolate woods.


that seems justified. ima bout to do this. i think 4 outa my 6 are males. ill be so pissed at them.. forget the "dont be to harsh" thing. 





tear them bastards apart!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 2, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Are you in America masta?
> I only ask as you wanted a cheap supplier for lighting


 yessir i am nat. i would love suggestions for cheap lights.



InvaderMark said:


> that seems justified. ima bout to do this. i think 4 outa my 6 are males. ill be so pissed at them.. forget the "dont be to harsh" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i hope not, yes we must be too harsh on the males haha.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yessir i am nat. i would love suggestions for cheap lights.
> 
> i hope not, yes we must be too harsh on the males haha.


Sorry mate i think most of my suppliers wont ship to the usa and even if they did the shipping costs would outweigh the savings.
Try ebay for some cheap stuff


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Sorry mate i think most of my suppliers wont ship to the usa and even if they did the shipping costs would outweigh the savings.
> Try ebay for some cheap stuff


 htg seems to have good deals but i have seen some unsatisfied customers from them. if anyone has links for cheap lights let me know. thanks for stoppin in nat.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

time for some updates. started flowering yesterday so we find out sex soon and i have my suspicions. gave all plants a feeding of fish emulsion and a hot dose of some all around ferts a day or 2 ago. man they loved it, later that night the leaves were straight up in the air. the next day some new growth had grown on each plant. did some fimming about a week ago and new growth stalled until they got a nice feeding. new pics today sometime today or tonight. also got some new beans gifted, dont know whether to start them to get them ready for my room or for spring outdoor yay. either way i guess i will start them and i also got stuff for cloning.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 5, 2008)

sweet bro! sounds like everything is going according to plan. Excellent...

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

uberpea said:


> sweet bro! sounds like everything is going according to plan. Excellent...
> 
> Duece.


 thank you uberpea, thought everybody forgot about this thread lol j/k. i know we all love pics, so tonight i will take some.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 5, 2008)

gangsta


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> gangsta


 lmao, definately. looks like me chillin in my room ahahahahaha. glad you stopped by odb. i stopped by your movie thread and wanted to check out that new horror movie you posted. i am going to take some pics b.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

this is where i bought my setup hope it helps. hows things going with the plants? Specialty Lighting at Specialty-Lights: Professional Lighting, Facilities Lighting, Specialty Light, Unique Lighting Systems


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> this is where i bought my setup hope it helps. hows things going with the plants? Specialty Lighting at Specialty-Lights: Professional Lighting, Facilities Lighting, Specialty Light, Unique Lighting Systems


 thanks for the link dawg. plants are doing good and just went to sleep. i got some pictures that i will post here in a little bit.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

cool i set mine to go off at 4:20pm and turn on at 4:20am lol. did you start flowering yet?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> cool i set mine to go off at 4:20pm and turn on at 4:20am lol. did you start flowering yet?


 yessir 1 day ago haha.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yessir 1 day ago haha.


cool tomorrow will be day 3 fo me good luck


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 5, 2008)

wow.. were all flowerin the same time.. i started mine last monday


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 5, 2008)

im on day 5 or 6 now i cant remember i got high and my records are in the grow room


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

i was thinking that the other night. i noticed a whole lot of us are just starting to flower. i am gonna send out some vibes for females for everyone lol.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 5, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i was thinking that the other night. i noticed a whole lot of us are just starting to flower. i am gonna send out some vibes for females for everyone lol.


*Im still waiting on a BB plant to show. I can use some of those good vibes your passing out.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Im still waiting on a BB plant to show. I can use some of those good vibes your passing out.*


 alright sending some your way too haha. i think we all need em lol, i got a few i think might be swinging their nutsacks soon. i got some journals to stop by tonight guys. now off to watch wife swap with the wifey and then back to put some pics up.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 5, 2008)

ill do the same.. i had a GREAT turn out... 5 out of 6 females.. only had one swinging sausage to snip... now ive got more bushy girls than a 60's feminist rally


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 5, 2008)

i hope we all harvest around the same time too. when is it time to say you have to many plants?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> ill do the same.. i had a GREAT turn out... 5 out of 6 females.. only had one swinging sausage to snip... now ive got more bushy girls than a 60's feminist rally


 man is that really julia roberts armpit. damn shave that shit girl hahaha.



#1accordfamily said:


> i hope we all harvest around the same time too. when is it time to say you have to many plants?


 maybe you could say, you could never have enough plants lol. or maybe enough would be enough to overgrow your grow area.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

we should all smoke are weed at the same time when harvest comes lol.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 5, 2008)

right around 4 20


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 5, 2008)

4:20 in each time zone


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

we will just smoke on 4:20 in every time zone lol. were gonna be baked


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

cool i like the peat cups use them all the time. nice pic's and the plants are looking good.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> cool i like the peat cups use them all the time. nice pic's and the plants are looking good.


 thanks bro, i figure they could come in handy for cuts and seeds. all the yellow tops on the plants grew within the last few days. thanks for the continued support guys and 4-20 would be sweet. i hope they are all done by then.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 5, 2008)

oh yeah were taking cuttings how. fucken A"


----------



## uberpea (Mar 6, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> we will just smoke on 4:20 in every time zone lol. were gonna be baked


haha yes, i like your style.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 6, 2008)

i am glad you guys visit my journal haha, cuz yall are all cool ass dudes. i got some happy news. i am almost certain 2-3 of the plants are showing tiny hairs. i guess it will become clear here soon. i am very happy today.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 6, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i am glad you guys visit my journal haha, cuz yall are all cool ass dudes. i got some happy news. i am almost certain 2-3 of the plants are showing tiny hairs. i guess it will become clear here soon. i am very happy today.


thats awsome.  good for you mastakoosh


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 6, 2008)

uberpea said:


> haha yes, i like your style.


thanks its the only way it could work lol


----------



## uberpea (Mar 6, 2008)

grats on the possible females, if you need help sexing, were all here buddy!

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 6, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thats awsome.  good for you mastakoosh


 thanks bwinn, i will stop by your journal.



uberpea said:


> grats on the possible females, if you need help sexing, were all here buddy!
> 
> Duece.


 thanks dude, i know pube hairs when i see em haha. i know 2 definately and the other are not showing yet. i say possible because you can barely see the hairs with the naked eye but they are there.


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 7, 2008)

I hope you only the best, most potent females in your garden koosh!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> I hope you only the best, most potent females in your garden koosh!!


 thank you very much sir.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 7, 2008)

All of your plants will be females masta,because they were pollinated by female pollen,they cant be male
I am also going to predict that they were hermied from stress,not genetics and will give you some great buds


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 7, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i was thinking that the other night. i noticed a whole lot of us are just starting to flower. i am gonna send out some vibes for females for everyone lol.


hi masta, thanks for the vibes man, it worked for me lol. i have tiny white hairs growing on my widow now lol. 

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

can i have some more vib's lol. how are things going? any new pic's today


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2008)

natmoon said:


> All of your plants will be females masta,because they were pollinated by female pollen,they cant be male
> I am also going to predict that they were hermied from stress,not genetics and will give you some great buds


 i didnt want to say but yes they were stress induced lol. some timer malfunctionig in early flower to be exact and light leaks possibly early on. thanks for the good vibes nat. i was thinking they could be feminised but i didnt know if this was correct or if that even works.



o2hustla said:


> hi masta, thanks for the vibes man, it worked for me lol. i have tiny white hairs growing on my widow now lol.
> 
> hustla


 awesome hustla, i will continue to send out good vibes to everyone. i will stop by and check out the journal.



bwinn27 said:


> can i have some more vib's lol. how are things going? any new pic's today


 i sent some out to ya haha. plants are great and i have a confirmed 4 out of 6 fems so far and 2 not showing yet. not bad for 2 days of flower. i might get pics tonight. might be hard to see the hairs because they are almost to tiny to see but they are there lol. good luck all and thanks for the support. what decent bloom nutes should i order?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

where are you gonna get your nutrients from?


----------



## jonnyblaze24 (Mar 7, 2008)

Lookin good MastaK.....I remember following your last grow and that went pretty well if i remember correctly, esp for your first one. Im sure this one will be even better. 
Theres a good seller on eBay with MH/HPS conversion kits w ballast and everything for $100....I believe it is Inside Sun who is doing the selling.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2008)

jonnyblaze24 said:


> Lookin good MastaK.....I remember following your last grow and that went pretty well if i remember correctly, esp for your first one. Im sure this one will be even better.
> Theres a good seller on eBay with MH/HPS conversion kits w ballast and everything for $100....I believe it is Inside Sun who is doing the selling.


 hell yeah a friendly familiar face stops by. how have ya been dude? yep not too bad for a first grow and got some good smoke for a little bit. i couldnt even smoke much then lol cuz of a job but now i am laid off and can get blazed haha. yes definately need an hps for bigger buds. thanks for stopping by and stay tuned. yeah inside sun is what i was looking at, 400w hps for 99 bucks.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 7, 2008)

hey masta those vibes are great lol, theres even more pistils appearing now. you must be on vibe overtime lol.

hustla


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

MORE VIBES I NEED MORE VIBES thanks for the girl or girls lol


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 7, 2008)

Im subscribed!

Nice looking ladies U got there!
keep it green.

S4$


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hey masta those vibes are great lol, theres even more pistils appearing now. you must be on vibe overtime lol.
> 
> hustla


 no doubt hustla. its all of us together putting out the karma for the ladies haha. i hope your lady puts out like no other for you. she is a beauty.



bwinn27 said:


> MORE VIBES I NEED MORE VIBES thanks for the girl or girls lol


 they are on their way, i have confidence in your pretty ladies and all hope we all can have great harvests.



Spittn4cash said:


> Im subscribed!
> 
> Nice looking ladies U got there!
> keep it green.
> ...


 thanks for stopping by and for the compliment. i will continue to keep an eye on yours. your grow is going, looking great as well.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

harvest time is gonna be fun lol. lots of good grows going on here.


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 7, 2008)

so whens the male bashing?? i just made some gross hash outa my 5. it is pretty gross. but im getting high.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 7, 2008)

koosh koosh..you didnt tell me you had a journal bro. lookin good my man


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2008)

InvaderMark said:


> so whens the male bashing?? i just made some gross hash outa my 5. it is pretty gross. but im getting high.


 gotta see if these last 2 turn male on me. how did your hash turn out, not bad? thanks for dropping thru.



jbreeze said:


> koosh koosh..you didnt tell me you had a journal bro. lookin good my man


 whut up breezey haha, thank you for your kind words and hopefully i wont let you guys down. i hope i can make some sweet buds. i appreciate the love and if you get a chance stop by koosh's music thread and post me some hot shit you want us to hear.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> no doubt hustla. its all of us together putting out the karma for the ladies haha. i hope your lady puts out like no other for you. she is a beauty.


hey masta, she is looking so much better today, i can see the pistils alot clearer now and the smell is amazing lol. when i open the door it hits you lol, im so glad i have a filter running in there. hows your grow coming along ? have you got any pics for us to see yet ?

hustla


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 8, 2008)

hi again masta, i tried to send you a pm, it says that your message box is full. i'll try again later.

hustla


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hey masta, she is looking so much better today, i can see the pistils alot clearer now and the smell is amazing lol. when i open the door it hits you lol, im so glad i have a filter running in there. hows your grow coming along ? have you got any pics for us to see yet ?
> 
> hustla


 glad to hear that. i think you are growing a white rhino right? i hear that is amazing smoke.



o2hustla said:


> hi again masta, i tried to send you a pm, it says that your message box is full. i'll try again later.
> 
> hustla


 i will clear it out for you dog haha. thanks for stopping by and the plants are great and i will get pics today.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 8, 2008)

yea im growing a rhino mate but its of unknown sex at the moment lol, im looking forward to see the pics of your grow.

hustla


----------



## uberpea (Mar 8, 2008)

dang i feel like ive missed a lot haha, hope the plants are still doin well man

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)

uberpea said:


> dang i feel like ive missed a lot haha, hope the plants are still doin well man
> 
> Duece.


 plants are doin good, man they are very stinky, with a strong skunk smell mixed with a slightly putrid waft of sweet and unexplainable funk(most likely the smell of fish shake they get haha). thanks for the support and i hope i will make some nice buds to show ya.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

whats up man? any new pic's of the girls


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 8, 2008)

they're drooping... but i see the soils wet in spots... did you just water them?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)

gave the plants a 1/2 dose of bloom nutes yesterday. i think i want to get some advanced nutrients for flower. all of the females will get new bigger pots to spread out in and new soil(most likely ff ocean forest). also i have 350 more watts of metal halide to add. so that would bring it up to 525w plus various cfl's(i know they suck lol). i would like to add a cheap hps but i am laid off and bills have been tight. i know a hundred bucks is not much but i am making sure the rent is payed for now haha.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> they're drooping... but i see the soils wet in spots... did you just water them?


 i watered them yesterday. i am planning on transplanting them soon to bigger pots. my mix has a lot of perlite and when i water them it seems to run right out the bottom before the soil gets wet, so i have to really saturate it. maybe overwatering? suggestions would help too. also the plants are really root bound in small pots. temps in the room have been really low especially in the dark period.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 8, 2008)

when you transplant, don't mix perlite into the new soil you'll be adding... that'll help retain the water more... but i do think they might be a bit overwatered... really let the top 2 inches of soil dry out before watering again they should be a bit droopy and looking thirsty before watering again, and you should be able to notice them perk up 30 min. after watering.... best signs to look for to avoid overwatering =]


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 8, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> when you transplant, don't mix perlite into the new soil you'll be adding... that'll help retain the water more... but i do think they might be a bit overwatered... really let the top 2 inches of soil dry out before watering again they should be a bit droopy and looking thirsty before watering again, and you should be able to notice them perk up 30 min. after watering.... best signs to look for to avoid overwatering =]


 yeah thats whats got me wondering cuz i let them dry out for 2 days before watering again. the whole soil is completely dry and i also have a moisture meter. but some of them droop more than others between waterings. they are the ones in the smallest pots and always seem to be verging on overwatering/underwatering. some of them do perk up after their drink but the droopiest ones never seem completely perky.thanks for the help and any more suggestions are greatly appreciated. i see things where they say root bound doesnt matter but mine seem to be really root bound. i will try to use some of your info to help. peace.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

to much water it looks like.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 9, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> to much water it looks like.


 yeah i am thinking that too. the soil mix has a lot of perlite so water almost runs straight through the soil. i think i have been giving to too much water. its tougher this grow because they go from underwatered to overwatered a lot. transplant coming this week, hopefully this will help. thanks for the help and support guys.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 9, 2008)

how long was that vegging?

i miss your xmass avatar
almost converted me


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

just water till its wet not till it comes out the bottom. its better to water a little every day the to water alot every 2.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 9, 2008)

lmfao


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 9, 2008)

Heruk said:


> how long was that vegging?
> 
> i miss your xmass avatar
> almost converted me


 haha didnt think anyone remembered. glad you stopped by, more nice avatars coming for the holidays.



bwinn27 said:


> just water till its wet not till it comes out the bottom. its better to water a little every day the to water alot every 2.


 yeah definately. i am just gonna give em smaller drinks more often, like you said. when i transplant i am gonna not put so much perllite in it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 9, 2008)

dude get out of my journal. my avatar is of kimbo slice a bad ass man. what difference does it make what color anybody is? dont post in my journal.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 9, 2008)

this one is a beauty






I saw u got rooting hormone. how are the clones?

sorry to read about ur lay-off. I know what its like. I was off for a yr before I found a job in my degree. I took that time to re-think everything and fine tune my growing skills. hang in there, keep ur head up man. shits gonna be lookin up for our economy pretty soon.

best of luck 2 ya
S4$


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 9, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> dude get out of my journal. my avatar is of kimbo slice a bad ass man. what difference does it make what color anybody is? dont post in my journal.


 koosh..im black.......fuck him.....lol i dont really care what dudes thinks anyway


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 9, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> this one is a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey thanks for the positive feedback and outlook. i had a good job but had a rough year in 07. i will make a comeback though and i definately have some re-thinking to do lol. i hope the economy does turn around a bit soon. and that girly you said you liked is my favorite girl too. also the clones are not well haha. still trying to get that down.



jbreeze said:


> koosh..im black.......fuck him.....lol i dont really care what dudes thinks anyway


 yeah man i try to not focus on negativity either. i have different ethnicities in my heritage so i hate racist shit. i love when people look at your avatar and think that is who you are haha. if i had scooby doo avatar, am i a crime fighting hippy dog who is scared of monsters and loves doggie treats. if i have freddy kreuger am i a physchotic killer who enters peoples dreams to kill them? or at christmas was i 2 scantily clad women dressed as elves lol. glad we got some positive vibes flowing again in here. thanks for stopping by and the support guys.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 10, 2008)

kimbo makes bitches look like this


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 10, 2008)

> *Tags*: arsehole,ass, cfl, clinton, how not togrow, micro peniss, noob, obama, trannies


what the fuck? HAHA.. ur a shot out mofo


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

hows it going man? did you get any flowering nutrients


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 10, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> what the fuck? HAHA.. ur a shot out mofo


 hahaha no doubt, just some more random shit from me.



bwinn27 said:


> hows it going man? did you get any flowering nutrients


 good bwinn the girls are good and seem to like getting smaller drinks of water. waiting on a check this week and then i will order nutes. i was thinking though maybe fox farms cuz its organic. any thoughts on this guys? i do have some bloom booster, but its cheap shit. i gave them a light dose of the bloom booster like a day ago.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 10, 2008)

I am using fox farm right now.. So far so good. My plants are only like 10 days into veg.. http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf use this chart it will help you out a lot..


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

the advanced nutrients i use is 100% organic.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

and i bet fox farms doesent have ingredients like this and i only will use organics.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> the advanced nutrients i use is 100% organic.


 i didnt know they were organic so i will stick with the AN.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

Looking good so far masta.
Looks like you've done the fimming well to and they are bushing out nicely now.
I am thinking if you can get hold of a cheap 400watt hps you will have some good shit from these


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 10, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Looking good so far masta.
> Looks like you've done the fimming well to and they are bushing out nicely now.
> I am thinking if you can get hold of a cheap 400watt hps you will have some good shit from these


 thank you nat, means a lot coming from you. i believe an hps will be the key to killer buds, i am sure i can scrounge up 1 bill for it lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

ya 400 is the way to go. i have a 400watt switchable ballest that i love the only thing that sucks is i can only use 1 light at a time lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ya 400 is the way to go. i have a 400watt switchable ballest that i love the only thing that sucks is i can only use 1 light at a time lol.


 yeah i remember bro cuz your buds were killer too with a nice big main cola. hps for me lol, when i am able to get it.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> and i bet fox farms doesent have ingredients like this and i only will use organics.


wow hows it smell?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Heruk said:


> wow hows it smell?


not bad i like the smell lol. but im talking about mother earth and the other stuff i have i dont know about there other stuff.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 11, 2008)

i mean mother earth
lotta fish and dung in it 
must be funky
is it brown?
or clear?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

heres a link to the place i get my nutrients from its the cheapest place around and you get samples of carbo load, big bud, and bud blood for free with every order. Advanced Nutrients Online: Nutrient Feed Programs


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

Heruk said:


> i mean mother earth
> lotta fish and dung in it
> must be funky
> is it brown?
> or clear?


its browish but doesent smell fishy at all to me.


----------



## Heruk (Mar 11, 2008)

hmm
i wonder how many 10 gal res changes you can do with the 800gram pack of sensi grow.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

well time for some updates. plants are doing good. gave them a light dose of bloom nutes yesterday. noticed the temps were a little high at the canopy so i gave them more room and got another fan to help with airflow. found another girl so 5 outta 6 so far and i am happt bout that. i am high and will take pics later.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

some pics


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

they were a little droopy still but needed a drink. i think bigger pots and stepping up their nutes will help them soon.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 12, 2008)

hi masta, did you overwater them or were the pics taken before you watered ? they are looking good though mate.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> they were a little droopy still but needed a drink. i think bigger pots and stepping up their nutes will help them soon.



good call, 

now that U mention it they have been in those containers for a while now, and are lookin like beginning signs of root bound. (i noticed the yellowing leaves and droopiness even tho the soil is kinda dry, and uve been using nutes.) 







I know a lot of ppl will tell U not to transplant during flowering but Ive done it lots of times and it worked out really. keep doing ur thing. they're gorgeous


S4$


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi masta, did you overwater them or were the pics taken before you watered ? they are looking good though mate.


 pics were taken before being watered earlier today. i think they are very root bound though. gonna transplant in the next few days. thanks for stopping by.



Spittn4cash said:


> good call,
> 
> now that U mention it they have been in those containers for a while now, and are lookin like beginning signs of root bound. (i noticed the yellowing leaves and droopiness even tho the soil is kinda dry, and uve been using nutes.)
> 
> ...


 yeah man i just slide the whole root mass and dirt out together. it doesnt even hardly disturb the plant. i also loosen up the bottom of the roots when they come out. thanks for stopping by i appreciate you guys help.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 12, 2008)

ahh... cant wait to see those calyx's reaching for the sky...


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> ahh... cant wait to see those calyx's reaching for the sky...


 me too dert diggler lmao. yeah i think they might go slow with the halide being used. gotta use what you got at times. thanks for stopping by.


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 12, 2008)

In the group picture, I love the bottom left girl... I love the umbrella look of it... I'm going to bonzai one sometime!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

whats up man? things going good cant wate for some new pic's.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> In the group picture, I love the bottom left girl... I love the umbrella look of it... I'm going to bonzai one sometime!!


 thanks man. funny thing is i fimmed that once and it grew all kinds of shoots. its funny cuz the little bonsai one is an exact replica of its hermie mother(and father lol). there are 3 different phenos, the little bushy one , little bushy one with 3 main branches (not pictured) and the rest look like they will grow one main cola. also possibility of any of the females to go hermie but i am trying not to stress them.



bwinn27 said:


> whats up man? things going good cant wate for some new pic's.


 thanks homie, your girls are lookin great too.


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 12, 2008)

FIM'd ok... lol either way...shit looks tight!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> FIM'd ok... lol either way...shit looks tight!


 haha fimmed-bonsaii same thing to me. i like callin it the bonsaii too. thanks for the compliment. i like how you got your stuff going too.


----------



## 420chazz (Mar 13, 2008)

ooooh lookin very nice, don't count on me being on here too regularly for the moment but rest assured i'll be keepin my eyes on this one
when u think your gonna start flowering?
p.s. sorry if you already answered this question, i'm stoned and lazy and cbf lookin for it


----------



## BlindLuck (Mar 13, 2008)

Just read through your whole grow so far...looks great.

I'll keep watching.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 13, 2008)

420chazz said:


> ooooh lookin very nice, don't count on me being on here too regularly for the moment but rest assured i'll be keepin my eyes on this one
> when u think your gonna start flowering?
> p.s. sorry if you already answered this question, i'm stoned and lazy and cbf lookin for it


 i started flowering about 4 days ago. stop by whenever you get a chance. thanks for the good vibes.



BlindLuck said:


> Just read through your whole grow so far...looks great.
> 
> I'll keep watching.


 thank you much, trying to do my best and hope i get some killer buds. oh yeah i just remembered the killers buds in your journal-wow haha.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey bro sorry ive been out of this thread for awhile, just had surgery :-\
Anyway, your plants are looking pretty good, hopefully theyll sex pretty soon

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 13, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Hey bro sorry ive been out of this thread for awhile, just had surgery :-\
> Anyway, your plants are looking pretty good, hopefully theyll sex pretty soon
> 
> Duece.


 sorry to hear about your surgery. thank you for your support. 5 outta 6 female and the runt yet to show. hope you make a quick recovery.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

nice 5 out of 6 is awsome thats 90% percent girls lol. how are you/plants doing?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 13, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> nice 5 out of 6 is awsome thats 90% percent girls lol. how are you/plants doing?


 they were fem seeds i guess. last grow outta 6 seeds i got 4 females and 1 hermie, 1 male. i took the seeds outta 1 bud off the hermie that pollinated itself. the plants are doing good but need a transplant and i have been slackin on that, and gettin nutes. i am a little tight on money right now.hopefully i will order more bloom nutes and all that stuff this week.as always thanks for your continued support my friend. also thanks to all my friends on here for the good vibes, may you all recieve em back.


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 13, 2008)

i hear you on the money side i'm finally gettin my soil tomorrow so i can do my transplants to. so far in my grow i'm at 2 females 1 male,found the male today.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 13, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> i hear you on the money side i'm finally gettin my soil tomorrow so i can do my transplants to. so far in my grow i'm at 2 females 1 male,found the male today.


 aint that the truth lol, story of my life-a day late and a dollar short haha. got a link for a journal? i think i have seen your plants and they were amazing. if not and i mistaken disregard that because i am baked haha.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

i also need to upgrade the pots but been lazy about it lol. maybe in a couple days i dont want to wate to long


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 13, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i also need to upgrade the pots but been lazy about it lol. maybe in a couple days i dont want to wate to long


 me too but it is gonna suck on the space issue for me. i can arrange things for mor space i guess. the thing i hate about the pots i look at is, they never have the gallon size on them. what size u gonna get?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

i dont know the pot size ether lol. but its the black pot i had my red diesel in. i have 2 of them i think there 2 or 3 gallon pots. its good because i only have 2 girls in the room i think im gonna try to keep it like that.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 14, 2008)

some quick pics above, 5 of the ladies. and then a plant that grew 2 heads over the last week or 2. the main stalk turns into 2 stalks for a couple of inches. and a pic of a big ass root comin out of the soil with some leaves growing off it lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

looking good mastakoosh. nice pics/plants good job.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 14, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looking good mastakoosh. nice pics/plants good job.


 thanks bro, your girls are looking beautiful.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Heathy ass plants, Koosh.

Bagseed will get it done too. *


----------



## uberpea (Mar 14, 2008)

Koosh your plants are doing great, i have no advice at this point
Keep up the good work

Duece.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

that root with the leaves growing out of it is cool i never seen anything like it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 14, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Heathy ass plants, Koosh.
> 
> Bagseed will get it done too. *


 hey stranger whats up? lol j/k havent seen you around in a few days. thanks for the positivity, and these bagseeds mutts might make me some buds haha.



uberpea said:


> Koosh your plants are doing great, i have no advice at this point
> Keep up the good work
> 
> Duece.


 man i really do appreciate it. please if you have any tips or suggestions let me know. cuz a collective effort and info from all of us together helps us all learn from each other. thanks for the support guys. i think we are gonna see them flower a little more slowly than the rest of everyone with the hps's. if i can cut a few corners on some bills then i will get an hps.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 14, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> that root with the leaves growing out of it is cool i never seen anything like it.


 yeah i wanted you guys to see that. it is crazy lol.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking good man.....I got some growth like that too...but it happens often..i just rip it off..


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 14, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Looking good man.....I got some growth like that too...but it happens often..i just rip it off..


 thanks cali, i will probably tear it off soon but what if it turns into a bud lol j/k.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 14, 2008)

it probably will...an undeveloped bud...thats why I rip it off...


----------



## bongspit (Mar 14, 2008)

*hey masta...those are some healthy looking plants...good job dude...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 14, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey masta...those are some healthy looking plants...good job dude...*


 thank you mr bong, or should i say poonbongtang, or something like what lacy called you haha. that cracked me up. i have tried to join your network but it is doing that bullshit where it says no users waiting approval.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 14, 2008)

hi masta, just had a look at the plant with the big root, i have never seen that before man. the root on that plant is making sure that when its covered in massive buds it wont fall over lol. keep up the good work mate.

hustla


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 14, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi masta, just had a look at the plant with the big root, i have never seen that before man. the root on that plant is making sure that when its covered in massive buds it wont fall over lol. keep up the good work mate.
> 
> hustla


 haha i hope so hustla. thanks for the continued good vibes and i wont forget to send some out back to all ya'll.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 14, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> haha i hope so hustla. thanks for the continued good vibes and i wont forget to send some out back to all ya'll.


 
i got more than enough good vibes from you all so its my turn to send them out . good luck mate.

hustla


----------



## 420chazz (Mar 16, 2008)

hmm one week flower, i think.......
plants looking good
catchyas all around the place
chazz


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 16, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> htg seems to have good deals but i have seen some unsatisfied customers from them. if anyone has links for cheap lights let me know. thanks for stoppin in nat.



very goood grow so far bro, for light ebay.com is a real steal i got, 600w MH 600w HPS, fixture, ballast and reflector for £95




Grimmy, dont forget to check my grow out i neeed help, first time growing, but i do no some of what im doing,


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 16, 2008)

wow finally read thru all of it loookin very good man, loookin forward to seeing soem killer buds, if u need money, maybe i cud lend u a tonnne?  hehe good luck, also jus wondered if its time to move my plants into bigger pots ther ein 1 litre tubs,a nd the rooots have out grown it already, im scraed tho dont want to damage roots


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 16, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> i got more than enough good vibes from you all so its my turn to send them out . good luck mate.
> 
> hustla


 must be working my friend cuz the runt is showing female now too. 6 of 6 lol, now i feel like that is too good to be true. i bet a few hermie lol, that is my luck. thanks for the support m8.



420chazz said:


> hmm one week flower, i think.......
> plants looking good
> catchyas all around the place
> chazz


 chazz one of the original ghetto buds 1 subscribers lol. hope this grow gives me more & better buds. glad u swung through.



GrimReefa said:


> very goood grow so far bro, for light ebay.com is a real steal i got, 600w MH 600w HPS, fixture, ballast and reflector for £95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks for the info reefa. i will be sure to check it out.



GrimReefa said:


> wow finally read thru all of it loookin very good man, loookin forward to seeing soem killer buds, if u need money, maybe i cud lend u a tonnne?  hehe good luck, also jus wondered if its time to move my plants into bigger pots ther ein 1 litre tubs,a nd the rooots have out grown it already, im scraed tho dont want to damage roots


 when i transplant i squeeze the pot a bit all around it. then when i slide the rootball out it all stays intact, dirt and all. i try to disturb them as least as i can and everything pretty much stays all together. then i take the dirt and rootball and transplant it into its new pot. thanks for the support.


----------



## Mr.Moore (Mar 16, 2008)

Good Grow bro


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 16, 2008)

Mr.Moore said:


> Good Grow bro


 thank you for your time and compliment mr. moore. i hope not to disappoint all you guys.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 16, 2008)

hi masta, 6 out of 6 is a great result man, well done mate. the vibes man its the vibes lol.

hustla


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 16, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi masta, 6 out of 6 is a great result man, well done mate. the vibes man its the vibes lol.
> 
> hustla


 definately hustla lotta good vibes floating around here from everyone. i hope it helps benefit us all.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 16, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> definately hustla lotta good vibes floating around here from everyone. i hope it helps benefit us all.


it has already mate, everyone seems to be getting great results now. its about time people had a bit of good luck going their way.

hustla


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 16, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> it has already mate, everyone seems to be getting great results now. its about time people had a bit of good luck going their way.
> 
> hustla


 haha i DEFINATELY could use this good luck for once in my life.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 16, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> haha i DEFINATELY could use this good luck for once in my life.


yea man you and me both lol. if it wasnt for bad luck i wouldnt have any lol.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 16, 2008)

I can send you all some luck
There you go you are now lucky


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 16, 2008)

let all put money on the lotto lol.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 16, 2008)

You never know


----------



## bongspit (Mar 16, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> let all put money on the lotto lol.


*somebody won that 275 million $ powerball alst night...MF*


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 16, 2008)

lol wasnt me man.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 16, 2008)

wish it was though, i could do with some of that lol


----------



## bongspit (Mar 16, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> wish it was though, i could do with some of that lol


*yeah...that would be about 200 million after taxes...that's fuck you money...*


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 16, 2008)

sweet ..i didnt know i could geT rollitup on ps3.. all the pics and vids work to .. kinda hard to type tho,.. sorry 4 usin ur thread 4 test post. 

ps. plants look great


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 16, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> sweet ..i didnt know i could geT rollitup on ps3.. all the pics and vids work to .. kinda hard to type tho,.. sorry 4 usin ur thread 4 test post.
> 
> ps. plants look great


 lol sure use my thread haha i am just kidding. i like my thread to be like a meeting place for RIU"ers and a place to shoot the shit. thanks og ole dirty.


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 16, 2008)

hello bro u got any pics yet i love to see plants  yummy i ahve to look at mine every day my mates say leave em alone, but its good to spend time with loved ones, and feed em co2


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 16, 2008)

GrimReefa said:


> hello bro u got any pics yet i love to see plants  yummy i ahve to look at mine every day my mates say leave em alone, but its good to spend time with loved ones, and feed em co2


 they are asleep but i will post some pics tomorrow my friend. i do spend a lot of time with mine too. i reposition them throughout the day to make sure they all get good light. my cats favorite place to sleep is in the room right behind the plants, like a tiny jungle for her.


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 16, 2008)

lol, she knows not to sharpen her nails ont hose stems right hehehehe, my cats used my mum 10 ft palm bush and where they scraped it it broke there and snapped, now too heads are growing hehe, i also postiton mine so they each get a night to sit closet to the fan, and i turn em so there tops all gettin plenty of sun


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 16, 2008)

you shouldnt have cats and other pets around your plants...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 17, 2008)

i wonder if the brown dirt warrior has any pets? that dude is a fuckin beast.. he probably has a pet anaconda and uses a live bear for a couch..


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 18, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> you shouldnt have cats and other pets around your plants...


 practicing what u preach i see lol. she always is very careful around the plants. so is my dog and he is a big oaf. it is like they know how much i love these plants too.



dertmagert said:


> i wonder if the brown dirt warrior has any pets? that dude is a fuckin beast.. he probably has a pet anaconda and uses a live bear for a couch..


 haha that shit is cracking me up. he is a beast and probably walks an alligator on a leash through his neighborhood. pics tonight guys.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 18, 2008)

damn.. i cant get the pics to show up.. they keep going to a text thing..


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 18, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> damn.. i cant get the pics to show up.. they keep going to a text thing..


 haha i just looked at a half page of google mail sign in, i was like wtf haha.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 18, 2008)

Here... 

*Ghetto!


*


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 18, 2008)

ok the vid is done uploading.. posting it now


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 18, 2008)

lol that is some funny shit. i like the dude with the gay ass finger waves, looks like a dude i saw in a show last night about san quentin haha.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 18, 2008)

this guy thought he had a GREAT tattoo..
............






Until he went to jail!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 18, 2008)

that would suck. can we say dudes were titty fuckin that all day.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 18, 2008)

hahaha damn. that would suck for sure


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

yes it would lol. how you been mastakoosh? plants doing good i hope


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 18, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> yes it would lol. how you been mastakoosh? plants doing good i hope


 they are doing good mr bwinn. they are growing buds slowly but surely.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> they are doing good mr bwinn. they are growing buds slowly but surely.


cool the buds will start growing faster and faster is your plant a f1 hybreed? and are you useing any bud enhancers like big bud or any of that stuff it helps speed things up. good luck and im sending you fast growing bud vibes now lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 18, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> cool the buds will start growing faster and faster is your plant a f1 hybreed? and are you useing any bud enhancers like big bud or any of that stuff it helps speed things up. good luck and im sending you fast growing bud vibes now lol


 yeah i am using a bloom booster. thanks for the fast flower vibes lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry for the pic quality.


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 19, 2008)

NICE!!! I love some good flower development!!! Keep 'em goin!!


----------



## jordann9e (Mar 19, 2008)

How many days are we into flowerin'?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 19, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> How many days are we into flowerin'?


 thanks bro, the pic was taken after 5 days of flower. i am on 7 or 8th day now.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 19, 2008)

Holy indica glory!

and you say you need tips from me?

ill help out where i can m8, but you've got shit covered.
really holdin it down ya know?

i'll be following along from here on out!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

whats up mastakoosh any new pic's comming? and hows that plant with the huge root are the leaves getting bigger.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

*oh yes...we need pics mr. koosh...*


----------



## natmoon (Mar 19, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> sorry for the pic quality.


These are coming along nicely now dude.
Any luck with getting a hps?
Best of luck with them anyway


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Waddup, Koosh....Quick question (too lazy to read everything )....Are your plants topped?

8 days into 12/12 and pistils are already ganging up.....nice. Have you cloned already?*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

looking good mastakoosh


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 19, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> Holy indica glory!
> 
> and you say you need tips from me?
> 
> ...


 i really do appreciate it. my goal is to grow some kickass buds like i saw in your thread. glad you will be watching.



bwinn27 said:


> whats up mastakoosh any new pic's comming? and hows that plant with the huge root are the leaves getting bigger.


 they are great today. leaves upright reaching towards the light. i think i can get some pics. i think those leaves fell off lol.



bongspit said:


> *oh yes...we need pics mr. koosh...*


 i think i can oblige you on that. i bet you hope i dont throw any any hairy bear pics in there like last night lol.



natmoon said:


> These are coming along nicely now dude.
> Any luck with getting a hps?
> Best of luck with them anyway


 thanks nat, unfortunate financial things have popped up every time i think i have them under control. i will get that hps though cuz i need big buds lol. thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 19, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Waddup, Koosh....Quick question (too lazy to read everything )....Are your plants topped?
> 
> 8 days into 12/12 and pistils are already ganging up.....nice. Have you cloned already?*





bwinn27 said:


> looking good mastakoosh


 i fimmed them bloodshot. yeah i was surprised about the pistils shooting out everywhere. my first batch of clones didnt do so well cuz of me lol. i might try some more but is it a bitch when in flower.do i just have to let them root and revert back to veg? thanks bwinn your plants look awesome man.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*A few of the cuttings I took were from girls already about 2 weeks in 12/12. They rooted just as quickly as the rest....But took about 3 days longer to start growing again....Not really too much difference to me. Maybe I was lucky. *


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 19, 2008)

hey masta, those plants are looking great man, they are getting big now. keep up the great work mate.

hustla


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

*lookking good masta...it won't be long now...*


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 19, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i fimmed them bloodshot. yeah i was surprised about the pistils shooting out everywhere. my first batch of clones didnt do so well cuz of me lol. i might try some more but is it a bitch when in flower.



well i can say this... its not impossible but it does take longer.. ( from my experience ) ... this is with big bang fem and im sure it differs with strain.. (not to mention i was told that u cant even clone femmed plants )
anyhow, when i took cutting in the veg stage they rooted in less than a week and quickly caught up to the size of their mothers..
then when i took cutting less than a week into flowering, i had to wait it out ( a little over 2 weeks ) and they still had very poor root development.. they had no signs of sex when i cut them, but inside the clone chamber under 24hr light, they still started showing white hairs.. they havent done much since but i refuse to let them go.. im gonna go check em now as a matter of fact..


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 19, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *A few of the cuttings I took were from girls already about 2 weeks in 12/12. They rooted just as quickly as the rest....But took about 3 days longer to start growing again....Not really too much difference to me. Maybe I was lucky. *


 hell yeah i might take a few cuts cuz a lot of these lower branches are just gonna be underdeveloped if i leave em. i will also have to setup a place to veg the cuts. your cuts are looking sweet.



o2hustla said:


> hey masta, those plants are looking great man, they are getting big now. keep up the great work mate.
> 
> hustla


 hey hustla thanks for the confidence booster lol, i will check in on your journal as well in here in a bit.



bongspit said:


> *lookking good masta...it won't be long now...*


 thank you mr bong, i hope so. i would like to get a couple ounces of some decent smoke.



dertmagert said:


> well i can say this... its not impossible but it does take longer.. ( from my experience ) ... this is with big bang fem and im sure it differs with strain.. (not to mention i was told that u cant even clone femmed plants )
> anyhow, when i took cutting in the veg stage they rooted in less than a week and quickly caught up to the size of their mothers..
> then when i took cutting less than a week into flowering, i had to wait it out ( a little over 2 weeks ) and they still had very poor root development.. they had no signs of sex when i cut them, but inside the clone chamber under 24hr light, they still started showing white hairs.. they havent done much since but i refuse to let them go.. im gonna go check em now as a matter of fact..


 alright dert, thanks for the info. i suck at cloning but i guess i will give it a shot. as always guys thanks for checking out my little ghetto grow.


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 20, 2008)

well i did read thru i all but ive lost track ima smoke too much, hehe how we doing bro, lets seee


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2008)

GrimReefa said:


> well i did read thru i all but ive lost track ima smoke too much, hehe how we doing bro, lets seee


 haha my journal is evryone shooting the shit with a few pics thrown in here or there lol. all the plants budsites are showing up more and more but they were not looking great today. thanks for swangin thru and i will try to get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 20, 2008)

ok thanx :d mine are doing so well now agfter they almost died, and rooted 1 litre pot in 8 days from chop :S madness, and its cheeeese oh i do love cheeese


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 20, 2008)

hey koosh, wonderin if you could have a stop in on my other current grow


purps 

thankyouverymuch


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2008)

GrimReefa said:


> ok thanx :d mine are doing so well now agfter they almost died, and rooted 1 litre pot in 8 days from chop :S madness, and its cheeeese oh i do love cheeese


 man i hear cheese is some kill shit. i wouldnt mind growing it but i have heard some of the seed banks dont have the authentic shit. there is some debate on that i guess. you are lucky to have it lol.



DudeLebowski said:


> hey koosh, wonderin if you could have a stop in on my other current grow
> 
> 
> purps
> ...


 no probelm, i will swing by..


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 20, 2008)

> no probelm, i will swing by..


Good!
didnt mean to hijack, realized that mighta seemed it! will remove link if ya wish!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> Good!
> didnt mean to hijack, realized that mighta seemed it! will remove link if ya wish!


 nah you didnt hijack, its cool as the breeze lol. leave the link so people can see it and say hmmm wonder what dudes grow looks like.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> nah you didnt hijack, its cool as the breeze lol. leave the link so people can see it and say hmmm wonder what dudes grow looks like.



thankyouverymuch


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 20, 2008)

whats up mastakoosk hows the ladies doing?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up mastakoosk hows the ladies doing?


 they didnt look great today. before they went to sleep yesterday i forgot to give them their small drinks so they were unhappy when they woke up lol. i gave them water and they looked better before they went to bed tonight. your girls are looking fucking awesome.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks man. thats happend to me too lol. your plants will be fine cant wate to see huge buds hanging off your plants its gonna be awsome


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

_I am flowering mine with a MH light masta. I use a Sunmaster Warm delux and it works great._


mastakoosh said:


> thanks for stopping by. unfortunately gonna have to use the metal halide and some cfl's. i might be able to order a hps but i am laid off right now. if anyone has any links for cheap hps's, hook a brother up. thanks again guys for stopping by and any comments are welcome.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

_Hey I am QUEEN of hyjacking_
_Not that I am proud of it. I just get carried away_


_So da Masta is in da house!!!!!!_

_Hey dude. i didn't_
_ realize you had a grow journal 'til now. We have very similar grow methods._

_I'll apologize in advance for any time I may hyjack your thread. Just don't be too harsh with me cause I'm sensitive_


_ lacy_



DudeLebowski said:


> Good!
> didnt mean to hijack, realized that mighta seemed it! will remove link if ya wish!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks for stopping by. unfortunately gonna have to use the metal halide and some cfl's. i might be able to order a hps but i am laid off right now. if anyone has any links for cheap hps's, hook a brother up. thanks again guys for stopping by and any comments are welcome.


have you ever checked out High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

how much are you willing to spend? cfl's work they just take a little longer and you need to use a bunch of them


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 21, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thanks man. thats happend to me too lol. your plants will be fine cant wate to see huge buds hanging off your plants its gonna be awsome


 man they looked great today haha, just not so good yesterday. i hope i can grow some big buds for yall to see.



Lacy said:


> _I am flowering mine with a MH light masta. I use a Sunmaster Warm delux and it works great._


 wow lacy i didnt know you were using mh too, i thought you were using an hps. good to see another grower flowering with the mh.



Lacy said:


> _Hey I am QUEEN of hyjacking_
> _Not that I am proud of it. I just get carried away_
> 
> 
> ...


 lacy, to me there is no such thing as hijacking my thread because i think we all like to discuss all kinds of different things. even if you did you are welcome to hijack any time u want because you are a sweetheart. lacy i look up to your grow skills and i am happy u stopped in.



bongspit said:


> have you ever checked out High Tech Garden Supply


 if i do get an hps that place is one of my top choices. thanks for the link. although some people aren't happy with some of the quality of their products(broken or they break). also i have considered ebay and insidesun.



bwinn27 said:


> how much are you willing to spend? cfl's work they just take a little longer and you need to use a bunch of them


 i want to get the hps to speed things up but money is tight. i have a bunch of 42w cfl's along wiith the metal halide. my friend also has 2 more 175w mh lights i can use. could get hot in the room then lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

lol yes heat will be a problem. i thinking of buying a new light if i do ill hook you up.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 21, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol yes heat will be a problem. i thinking of buying a new light if i do ill hook you up.


 hell yeah your da man. if you do maybe i could buy it at a discount price lol. what are u gonna get-600 or 1000w?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hell yeah your da man. if you do maybe i could buy it at a discount price lol. what are u gonna get-600 or 1000w?


i was thinking of a 600watt. buts its gonna be a little bit before i buy one. and of course you get a discount lol


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

**
*Ahh! thank you kind masta *
*You is a sweetie too*

*Plus you grow good buds *


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## bongspit (Mar 21, 2008)

*that's what I'm talking about...nice pics masta*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 21, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *that's what I'm talking about...nice pics masta*


 thanks mr bong.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

looking killer mastkoosh


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 21, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looking killer mastkoosh


 thank you sir.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

nice! those hairs look great


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> nice! those hairs look great


 thanks big dertdawg.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 22, 2008)

*whats up masta isn't it past your bedtime????*


----------



## edux10 (Mar 22, 2008)

Next time you take pics could you get more side shots so we could see how tall they are and the bud structure? Looking killer man..


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *whats up masta isn't it past your bedtime????*


 man i left the puter online while i went beddy by.



edux10 said:


> Next time you take pics could you get more side shots so we could see how tall they are and the bud structure? Looking killer man..


 you got it. more side shots next time.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

are you gonna post some pic's tomorrow? i was just flipping through your journal and god i love those ladies


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 22, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> are you gonna post some pic's tomorrow? i was just flipping through your journal and god i love those ladies


 man i do appreciate it. i will post some good pics tomorrow. i do know my buds wont be as pretty and fat like your ladies but i will do my best lol. i am glad you have been a part of my journal with your help and support too.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 22, 2008)

thank you mastakoosh


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 23, 2008)

hey masta.. u know anything about making hash?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 23, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> hey masta.. u know anything about making hash?


 watched a friend do it half assed one day and also watched a white hippy dude do it with bubble bags on youtube. but i am not that experienced myself.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 23, 2008)

whats up bro, havent been around in a few days. i threw down huge at my place this weekend
your plants are looking killer though, great job

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 23, 2008)

uberpea said:


> whats up bro, havent been around in a few days. i threw down huge at my place this weekend
> your plants are looking killer though, great job
> 
> Duece.


 thanks for the kind words. are ya hungover lol? i will try to get some more pics up tonight for all yall.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

whats up mastakoosh happy easter.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 23, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up mastakoosh happy easter.


 happy easter to you bwinn! been eating any easter candy lol?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

ive been eating that shit all day lol. how about you


----------



## uberpea (Mar 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks for the kind words. are ya hungover lol? i will try to get some more pics up tonight for all yall.


well i drank and smoked all day from thursday to sunday morning. I woke up drunk this morning man, it was crazy. I feel like i haven't slept in days. People just filtered in and out all weekend.

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 23, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> ive been eating that shit all day lol. how about you


 oh yeah, chocolate bunny, starburst jelly beans lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

what up mastakoosk? hows things going with the ladies i bet there getting huge


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 24, 2008)

hi masta how things with your grow ? hope you didnt make yourself sick eating all that chocolate lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

o2hustla said:


> hi masta how things with your grow ? hope you didnt make yourself sick eating all that chocolate lol.


 hey hustla the plants are good. i am a little disappointed that they haven't grown much in the last few days lol. you read my mind about the sick thing haha. diabetes and easter dont mix, so i decided on a breakfast of white chocolate today ha, and my belly continues to rumble. did i ever mention i am in my 30's but still act like a little kid. good thing my wife bitches at everything i do, so it keeps me acting right.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> what up mastakoosk? hows things going with the ladies i bet there getting huge


 hey bwinn plants are good but havent grown a whole lot in the last 2 days. i am really thinking bout ordering those advanced nutrients off that link you gave me. hope all is good with u.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hey bwinn plants are good but havent grown a whole lot in the last 2 days. i am really thinking bout ordering those advanced nutrients off that link you gave me. hope all is good with u.


all is growing good lol. what nutrients are you useing now and whats your ph and how are you feeding


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> all is growing good lol. what nutrients are you useing now and whats your ph and how are you feeding


 i am using a bloom booster but i forget the n-p-k, dont know what my ph is lol. i feed 1-2 tablespoons to a gallon of water every other day.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

try feeding everyday with a little water each time. this is what i do and it works awsome just let it get dry between waterings. try to get your ph at 6.3 to 6.5 ive used 6.8 on my first grow and it dident grow as well as these one's. i know genes play a roll but on my second grow my bag seed looked just as good as my g13 hope this helps


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 24, 2008)

Heya Masta, just stopped by to check out your garden. Looking great.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Masta, just stopped by to check out your garden. Looking great.


 thanks chiceh, bout time you visited lol. i hope i grow some big ole buds.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> try feeding everyday with a little water each time. this is what i do and it works awsome just let it get dry between waterings. try to get your ph at 6.3 to 6.5 ive used 6.8 on my first grow and it dident grow as well as these one's. i know genes play a roll but on my second grow my bag seed looked just as good as my g13 hope this helps


 ok will do bwinn. thanks for the good info.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh you know I will, lol 



mastakoosh said:


> thanks chiceh, bout time you visited lol. i hope i grow some big ole buds.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 24, 2008)

mastakoosh when you get a chance can you post some pics so i can see what the plant looks like? i can get a better idear of whats up by the way it looks.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 24, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> mastakoosh when you get a chance can you post some pics so i can see what the plant looks like? i can get a better idear of whats up by the way it looks.


 i will probably put some pics up when i wake up. i think 1 problem is i havent had the greatest bloom nutes. i ordered fox farms big bloom and will order some tiger bloom and maybe like cha ching or beastie bloomz too. bwinn i used the link you gave me and talked to the guys about advanced nutrients, i asked them about the mother earth tea and the free samples. they acted like i didnt know what was up. plus the shipping from canada was gonna be an extra 20. i do appreciate the links though and the an nutes seem like good shit. peace to all.


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 25, 2008)

Sup koosh cant wait to see some new pics


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Yes I hear on the nute choices. It can be very confusing. I have heard a LOT of good postiove feedback from the advanced nutes from very experienced growers alike. They were all extremely impressed,_

_Pictures?_
_nag nag!!! _


mastakoosh said:


> i will probably put some pics up when i wake up. i think 1 problem is i havent had the greatest bloom nutes. i ordered fox farms big bloom and will order some tiger bloom and maybe like cha ching or beastie bloomz too. bwinn i used the link you gave me and talked to the guys about advanced nutrients, i asked them about the mother earth tea and the free samples. they acted like i didnt know what was up. plus the shipping from canada was gonna be an extra 20. i do appreciate the links though and the an nutes seem like good shit. peace to all.


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 25, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hey hustla the plants are good. i am a little disappointed that they haven't grown much in the last few days lol. you read my mind about the sick thing haha. diabetes and easter dont mix, so i decided on a breakfast of white chocolate today ha, and my belly continues to rumble. did i ever mention i am in my 30's but still act like a little kid. good thing my wife bitches at everything i do, so it keeps me acting right.


hey masta, sometimes plants start to slow for unknown reasons mate, keep your eye on them and as bwinn said just add little amounts of water to see how they do. 
wifes are good at nagging mate lol, mine especially lol. she dont mind me growing or smoking though which is a good thing and a blessing cos she doesnt smoke so everything i grow is just for me .

hustla


----------



## maryjane420420 (Mar 25, 2008)

hey due lookin good there. definantly doing better than me was hopin u could help me out a bit its my first grow i did the same as u used bag seeds and a paper towel/plastic bag all seeds cracked and I planted them in small clear plastic cups with organic soil mix. how long b4 i need to tranfer them there only 2 weeks since i planted them and are still real small this is my first grow so any advice would help. also im using plain flouresent lighting 60watt bulb for 7 small plants is that enough?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i will probably put some pics up when i wake up. i think 1 problem is i havent had the greatest bloom nutes. i ordered fox farms big bloom and will order some tiger bloom and maybe like cha ching or beastie bloomz too. bwinn i used the link you gave me and talked to the guys about advanced nutrients, i asked them about the mother earth tea and the free samples. they acted like i didnt know what was up. plus the shipping from canada was gonna be an extra 20. i do appreciate the links though and the an nutes seem like good shit. peace to all.


thats wierd it tells you about it right on the site? ether way the nutrients your getter are good to. my plant is flowering fast because its a f1 hybreed. cant wate for some new pic's


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 25, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> Sup koosh cant wait to see some new pics


 today is the day then lol. 



Lacy said:


> _Yes I hear on the nute choices. It can be very confusing. I have heard a LOT of good postiove feedback from the advanced nutes from very experienced growers alike. They were all extremely impressed,_
> 
> _Pictures?_
> _nag nag!!! _


 man there was so many different choices to go with. i guess fox farms it is but the advanced nutes seem like good stuff. pics for you soon greenthumb princess haha. your eyes are very pretty in your avatar.



o2hustla said:


> hey masta, sometimes plants start to slow for unknown reasons mate, keep your eye on them and as bwinn said just add little amounts of water to see how they do.
> wifes are good at nagging mate lol, mine especially lol. she dont mind me growing or smoking though which is a good thing and a blessing cos she doesnt smoke so everything i grow is just for me .
> 
> hustla


 yeah i give them small drinks everyday. in the beginning my soil threw me off cuz it is moisture control so i think i was overwatering. i think they arent growing as fast as others i have seen, so i am like grow little girlies grow lol. but they are alright i think. haha my wife smokes more than me, so i grow mainly to help her out. i used to smoke a whole lot over the years but i am in a opiate treatment program so i get piss tested every month. i just toke lightly here and there and still pee clean. i should be out of the program soon so i can smoke all i want then woohoo.thanks for the info hustla, it is always appreciated.



maryjane420420 said:


> hey due lookin good there. definantly doing better than me was hopin u could help me out a bit its my first grow i did the same as u used bag seeds and a paper towel/plastic bag all seeds cracked and I planted them in small clear plastic cups with organic soil mix. how long b4 i need to tranfer them there only 2 weeks since i planted them and are still real small this is my first grow so any advice would help. also im using plain flouresent lighting 60watt bulb for 7 small plants is that enough?


 you can transplant now if you want or wait. some say it is better to transplant before you flower so u do not stress them. but i can transplant without disturbing them at all. maybe get some cfl's 6500 kelvin daylight cfl's and try to position them as close to you can to the plants, like an inch away. get an oscillating fan so that will help circulate any heat or air. they may start needing some nitrogen soon too. thanks for stopping by.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 25, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thats wierd it tells you about it right on the site? ether way the nutrients your getter are good to. my plant is flowering fast because its a f1 hybreed. cant wate for some new pic's


 yeah i was gonna add that later on that a good reason mine are slower is genetics. maybe skill has a lot to do with it too haha. bagseed mutts for me hahahaha.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

progressive growth is the site thats sells the advanced nutrients and they give you the free sample your not really ordering directly from advanced nutrients your ordering them from progessive growth thats why advanced nutrients dident know what you where talking about when you talked to them.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 25, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> progressive growth is the site thats sells the advanced nutrients and they give you the free sample your not really ordering directly from advanced nutrients your ordering them from progessive growth thats why advanced nutrients dident know what you where talking about when you talked to them.


 okay i got you, on progressive growth website it says free samples with every 100 dollar order. or do they do it for less? the guy i talked to sucked, he was trying to steer me towards gh nutes lol. when i said mother earth tea and free samples, he said he wasnt aware if gh had any free samples lol. he gave me the wrong number for maryland hydro cuz it is close to me.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

yes on my first order i just got the mother earth super tea and got the free samples. on the link i gave you it says nothing about free samples with every order? im gonna check it out.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 25, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> yes on my first order i just got the mother earth super tea and got the free samples. on the link i gave you it says nothing about free samples with every order? im gonna check it out.


 that is what i was thinking but i did click the progressive link and it said free orders with 100 dollar purchase but i didnt have too much to spend. i do appreciate the help though. on a edit i see u got the samples with just the mother earth tea.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

it must have changed? ether way good luck with your nutrients cant wate to see how they work. but when you can really give it a try. you can grow your whole plants just useing the mother earth grow and bloom there base nutrients. im gonna try it on one of the red deisel's and see if adding the other stuff helps it more. sending good vibes your why now lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 25, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> it must have changed? ether way good luck with your nutrients cant wate to see how they work. but when you can really give it a try. you can grow your whole plants just useing the mother earth grow and bloom there base nutrients. im gonna try it on one of the red deisel's and see if adding the other stuff helps it more. sending good vibes your why now lol.


 i prolly will get to try them soon. thanks for the good vibes i need them.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## FaCultGen (Mar 26, 2008)

those plants are pertty.

how do you post without saying anything?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

mastakoosh those are awsome man. good job and the buds are growing fast must have been killer seeds. hows the smell?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

how much are you feeding them?


----------



## uberpea (Mar 26, 2008)

oohhh masta those bud sites are coming in nicely! goodwork

Duece.


----------



## Dr.dirt (Mar 26, 2008)

lookin good!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

*budding up real nice masta....*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_yeah! they're masty budz!!! _


bongspit said:


> *budding up real nice masta....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 26, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> those plants are pertty.
> 
> how do you post without saying anything?


 i just upload the pics from the pic site and post them into the box where i would type. thanks for the compliment.



bwinn27 said:


> mastakoosh those are awsome man. good job and the buds are growing fast must have been killer seeds. hows the smell?


 thanks bwinn, man they are skunky as shit. at times during the day i get whiffs of them all the time with the grow room door closed. 



bwinn27 said:


> how much are you feeding them?


 i feed them about every other day with a light dose of bloom booster. it is not a complete bloom nute so i have to take it easy with for fear of burning the shit out the plants(its really high on the p-k). got the tiger bloom and big bloom on the way so that will be a better nute program. also gonna need to add some type of supplement in with those too. on just water days i add mollasses too. 



uberpea said:


> oohhh masta those bud sites are coming in nicely! goodwork
> 
> Duece.


 thank you much for the compliment. they are budding a little slower than what i would like but i chalk that up to no hps and genetics. 



Dr.dirt said:


> lookin good!


 i appreciate it. i see you are an riu old timer from 06 lol, so its cool that you stopped by.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *budding up real nice masta....*


 thank you sir. not much chrystals yet though, damn bagseed mutts haha. i like the avatar, goes perfectly with who i could picture driving that badass truck lol.



Lacy said:


> _yeah! they're masty budz!!! _


 hey there pretty eyes. glad you stopped by, one day i wanna grow buds like you haha.  all in all guys, i will be tweaking things a bit so hopefully i can make them come along a little faster. just gonna try to do my best with what i got for now and continue to learn from all you guys(and girls too lol). i thank everybody for taking the time to stop by and show support. i just got done watching a great movie too. it was on the usa network and called eight below. it was about stranded sled dogs and it is a must see for dog and animal lovers. it was both a sad and happy movie. enough rambling from me.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_I saw that movie._
_I laughed and cried and cried and cried. In fact i couldn't stop crying._
_Oh that was a real tear jerker but had such uplifting parts in it._
_But that part where........and they get left......._
_noooooooooooo.........._
_Now that was REALLY sad!!!!!_


mastakoosh said:


> thank you sir. not much chrystals yet though, damn bagseed mutts haha. i like the avatar, goes perfectly with who i could picture driving that badass truck lol.
> 
> hey there pretty eyes. glad you stopped by, one day i wanna grow buds like you haha.  all in all guys, i will be tweaking things a bit so hopefully i can make them come along a little faster. just gonna try to do my best with what i got for now and continue to learn from all you guys(and girls too lol). i thank everybody for taking the time to stop by and show support. i just got done watching a great movie too. it was on the usa network and called eight below. it was about stranded sled dogs and it is a must see for dog and animal lovers. it was both a sad and happy movie. enough rambling from me.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I saw that movie._
> _I laughed and cried and cried and cried. In fact i couldn't stop crying._
> _Oh that was a real tear jerker but had such uplifting parts in it._
> _But that part where........and they get left......._
> ...


 my ole lady insisted i watch it with her. gooood movie, my wife broke out into tears so many times. i gotta admit that it did tug at the heart strings. lacy i know how much you love dogs, just like me. it was sad and then happy like you said. i am reading a great book right now but it is sad too. it is called marley and me. its about a yellow lab and they are getting ready to make a movie about it with jennifer anniston and owen wilson. great book but some parts are sad. you know us men we never cry though.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Yeah thanks masta. i do LOVE dogs.  ALL of them. _
_Yeah even my hubby got kinda choked up but like you said men don't cry._
_I would love to read a good book about a dog. thanks for the book title. I love reading but I may have to wait to read that one for a while._
_I'm WAY over senstive._


mastakoosh said:


> my ole lady insisted i watch it with her. gooood movie, my wife broke out into tears so many times. i gotta admit that it did tug at the heart strings. lacy i know how much you love dogs, just like me. it was sad and then happy like you said. i am reading a great book right now but it is sad too. it is called marley and me. its about a yellow lab and they are getting ready to make a movie about it with jennifer anniston and owen wilson. great book but some parts are sad. you know us men we never cry though.


----------



## 420chazz (Mar 27, 2008)

sweet man. very nice, can't wait to see them in 5 weeks.
i'm still watchin

cheers
chazz


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 27, 2008)

masta, i like your womens.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 27, 2008)

420chazz said:


> sweet man. very nice, can't wait to see them in 5 weeks.
> i'm still watchin
> 
> cheers
> chazz


 whooa, whats up stranger? thank you. whatever happened to humboldt, do you know? ever since his harvest he never came back. could be some disagreements with a certain mod on here. 



DudeLebowski said:


> masta, i like your womens.


its the dude lol! i am glad you like my womans haha. hows things going for the dude?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 27, 2008)

whats up mastakoosh?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up mastakoosh?


 doing great bwinn. just went and got w new oscillating fan from the dollar store. the girls love the breeze they are getting. i did have an old small fan that didnt oscillate, some people said it is not good for a fan to continually blow directly on the plants. i saw the pics of your plants earlier. man that smoke is gonna be mindblowing.


----------



## Galvatron (Mar 27, 2008)

looks real nice koosh, you got everyone waiting on pins and needles for the update pics.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 27, 2008)

Whats the dizzle masta


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 27, 2008)

Galvatron said:


> looks real nice koosh, you got everyone waiting on pins and needles for the update pics.


 if they get anywhere close to as nice as your beauties, i will be a happy man. i wiill try to get some pics up soon.



Zekedogg said:


> Whats the dizzle masta


 oh shit, freakey zeakey himself rolled through lol, today is a good day then.  zeke i was looking at your girls last night and those girls looked spectacular. thanks for stopping by guys and showing love. maybe more pics tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 27, 2008)

what up koosh, looking fine my friend. nice job!!!!! you know that i use the FF nutes, so if any questions just ask. 

" now where is that camera "


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 27, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> its the dude lol! i am glad you like my womans haha. hows things going for the dude?


The Dude abides...

Pics to come  Knobb purps thread when it shows up


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 27, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> what up koosh, looking fine my friend. nice job!!!!! you know that i use the FF nutes, so if any questions just ask.
> 
> " now where is that camera "


 i appreciate it coming from veteran farmer such as yourself. i will blow up your pm box with questions about these nutes, lol j/p. what do you think would be a good supplement to go along with these? i see bwinn and others use cal mag and other similar things, so maybe that would be a good thing to purchase. also i will bring the camera by for exchange for a kickass smoke session.



DudeLebowski said:


> The Dude abides...
> 
> Pics to come  Knobb purps thread when it shows up


 hell yeah, didnt you have a link to some stuff you were doing?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 27, 2008)

i just use the tiger bloom along with the big bloom all through flower and use a light flush of water every 4th watering. i did pick up some freebies the last time at the hydro store...open sesame, beastie bloomz and cha ching....FoxFarm Soil & Fertilizer Company. make sure you check your ph after adding the nutes cuz the tiger bloom is buffered for a low ph. this is a good thing for me..brings my ph from a 7.5 to a 6.5-6.6....as far as adding any cal/mg i have not had any trouble with this using the ff soil and nutes. i do feed with molasses also to help with the carb uptake. i will keep you updated with the new bloom enhancers.

keep growing!!!!


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 28, 2008)

so i take it Biobizz grow and bllooom are shitttle!!!!


anyway how ee doing master, looks good


----------



## TreeHigh (Mar 28, 2008)

nice looking plant bro i to am growing bagseed so ill be waiting for the finished product  Keep up the good work


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 28, 2008)

TreeHigh said:


> nice looking plant bro i to am growing bagseed so ill be waiting for the finished product  Keep up the good work


 thanks treehigh, i hope your bagseed turns out to be a treat for you.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 28, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i just use the tiger bloom along with the big bloom all through flower and use a light flush of water every 4th watering. i did pick up some freebies the last time at the hydro store...open sesame, beastie bloomz and cha ching....FoxFarm Soil & Fertilizer Company. make sure you check your ph after adding the nutes cuz the tiger bloom is buffered for a low ph. this is a good thing for me..brings my ph from a 7.5 to a 6.5-6.6....as far as adding any cal/mg i have not had any trouble with this using the ff soil and nutes. i do feed with molasses also to help with the carb uptake. i will keep you updated with the new bloom enhancers.
> 
> keep growing!!!!


 i hear you bro. i will give em a flush sometimes too. i have been doing molasses too. let me know how the beastie bloomz and cha ching work.



GrimReefa said:


> so i take it Biobizz grow and bllooom are shitttle!!!!
> 
> 
> anyway how ee doing master, looks good


 i bet all these different nutes work fine. i am no pro so dont quote me lol. i could have decided on biobizz just as easily as ff nutes. i almost ordered botanicare cuz of its price and simplicity. thanks for rolling through guys.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

whats up mastakoosh hows the ladies doing? hope all is well


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 28, 2008)

You tell him masta! theres good people and bad people and hes one of the bad ones! Still on page 14 Masta Looking good man. I'll get off my soap box and get back to reading!peace man

oops forgot to quote the asshole earlyer sorry!


----------



## uberpea (Mar 28, 2008)

my my masta, this thread has become quite the popular one! congrats

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 28, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up mastakoosh hows the ladies doing? hope all is well


 all is good bwinn. i am not gonna give them much of the bloom booster i have been using. i think it has too much nitrogen in it. i could be wrong though. they are looking good though. how are your ladies?



Rope Smoker said:


> You tell him masta! theres good people and bad people and hes one of the bad ones! Still on page 14 Masta Looking good man. I'll get off my soap box and get back to reading!peace man


 it is funny you bring that up. this guy is following me around like a troll and posting bullshit. i woke up today to him talking some bullshit in my profile. he is pissed because in one thread of his, i said man who eat cheetos and play with thingy get orange weenie or something like that. now he is stalking me lol. he said cuz of that i ruined his thread. i will not pay him any more attention. i am about to put him on ignore. i am glad you are reading my journal and hope i dont dissapoint u in the end haha.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 28, 2008)

there doing good i just posted some new pic's. what type of bloom booster are you useing? with mine i only use 1/4tsp per gallon.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 28, 2008)

uberpea said:


> my my masta, this thread has become quite the popular one! congrats
> 
> Duece.


 thank you friend. i think because my grow is something that noobs can relate to, cuz i am a noob lol. it is not a 1000w digital ballast, air cooled hood with a 50 plant aero system (but damn that would be sweet lol). just plain ole bag seeds and store bought soil and some cfl's and mh. or maybe i send money to certain people to act like my friends and visit my journal haha. i appreciate everyones support and everyone keeping it positive here. i try to visit everyones journal who visits mine but if i havent leave me a link and i will surely pay a visit.uberpea you have been with this grow from the get go and i also appreciate that. on a edited note, some of the visitors of my journal are not noobs and i would like to think they stop by because i am a nice guy(and small payments to keep them coming lol).


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hey hustla the plants are good. i am a little disappointed that they haven't grown much in the last few days lol. you read my mind about the sick thing haha. diabetes and easter dont mix, so i decided on a breakfast of white chocolate today ha, and my belly continues to rumble. did i ever mention i am in my 30's but still act like a little kid. good thing my wife bitches at everything i do, so it keeps me acting right.


Hey masta still reading looking great man. there aint nothing wrong with a 
mt dew and chocolate breakfast, It's the breakfast of ex chapions!
peace man


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow man I gotta give you huge props on those plants!

I really dig those fat ass stems on those bonsia plants, the yields from those should be great.

They look very healthy and the bud looks like its gonna be great from what I can see so far. 

Only problem I can see is the fan leaves look like they were stretching out for light on a few of those plants. Thats not really anything to worry about though. 

GOOD JOB and keep up the good work!


----------



## Rope Smoker (Mar 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thank you sir. not much chrystals yet though, damn bagseed mutts haha. i like the avatar, goes perfectly with who i could picture driving that badass truck lol.
> 
> hey there pretty eyes. glad you stopped by, one day i wanna grow buds like you haha.  all in all guys, i will be tweaking things a bit so hopefully i can make them come along a little faster. just gonna try to do my best with what i got for now and continue to learn from all you guys(and girls too lol). i thank everybody for taking the time to stop by and show support. i just got done watching a great movie too. it was on the usa network and called eight below. it was about stranded sled dogs and it is a must see for dog and animal lovers. it was both a sad and happy movie. enough rambling from me.


Yea masta 8 below is a great movie. I had to put my husky down 2 summers ago and I shead more than a few tears watching it!
Your busds are filling in nice! keep it up manpeace man


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 28, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Hey masta still reading looking great man. there aint nothing wrong with a
> mt dew and chocolate breakfast, It's the breakfast of ex chapions!
> peace man


 haha man i did love mountain dew so much. used to stay up all night drinkin 2 liters of that shit, gettin blazed and playing madden and tony hawk in like 01. now only rarely do i get drink the dew, only for my own good lol. the breakfast of ex champions, that shit cracked me up. reminded me of that movie with damon wayans as a washed up boxer that was supposed to fight this tough white dude. damon wayans was training and eating a bowl of ice cream haha. he knocked the white dude out in 1 punch, oh yeah movie was called great white hype.



bwinn27 said:


> there doing good i just posted some new pic's. what type of bloom booster are you useing? with mine i only use 1/4tsp per gallon.


 i forget the name but i think its 10-52-30, and yeah i have been using like 1/4 to 1/2 tsp's of it. but since it is so high in nitrogen i think it is slowing the bud production down a bit, along with dark period temps too low. so i flushed em tonight and will give mostly water and a bit of molasses til the nutes get shipped here.



nowstopwhining said:


> Wow man I gotta give you huge props on those plants!
> 
> I really dig those fat ass stems on those bonsia plants, the yields from those should be great.
> 
> ...


 thanks nsw i appreciate the compliment. i know exactly what you mean about the stretched fan leaves. i have no idea why they did that because all of them got good lighting. the metal halide was no more than 10-12 inches from all the tops almost all the time. but like you said no biggie. thanks for coming by and i will most definately keep an eye on your 20 plant grow.



Rope Smoker said:


> Yea masta 8 below is a great movie. I had to put my husky down 2 summers ago and I shead more than a few tears watching it!
> Your busds are filling in nice! keep it up manpeace man


man it was sad story at times. made me think of my childhood dog. he got sick and my dad had to have him put down. it was my dads best friend and mine too. it is the only time i can remember my dad telling me he cried. i have a soft spot for animals, especially my cats and my dog. i have been reading a book called "marley and me" but have a hard time reading cuz it has some sad parts. i let my wife read a certain part and she broke out in tears and started sobbing and said i was mean hahahaha. i'll be damned if i didnt have a tough time reading parts of it and watching eight below myself.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2008)

hope to see some full dense nugs come off this grow - also not to thread jack, but just because i know you were interested, https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/58405-knobb-purps.html
pics are up


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 28, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> hope to see some full dense nugs come off this grow - also not to thread jack, but just because i know you were interested, https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/58405-knobb-purps.html
> pics are up


 hell yeah. i know i had been in a thread of yours but my memory is shit lol.now i remember.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 30, 2008)

Whats the dizzle fizzle bizzle?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

how you doing mastakoosh? any new pic's comming hope everything is good


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 30, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Whats the dizzle fizzle bizzle?


 big zeke the ladies pimp never a symp lol. just chilling and trying to get out and enjoy this warmer weather we are getting. plants are good but i think they are hungry and waiting for the fox farm nutes to arrive. dude they got a new reality show about lumberjacks in oregon, and that is a beautiful state.it is similar to where i live i guess. i will have to stop by your journal to see if you got any updates.



bwinn27 said:


> how you doing mastakoosh? any new pic's comming hope everything is good


 good bwinn, i have not logged on as much this week because i am trying to get outside and not vegetate on the computer like i always do haha. still is a little chilly here but getting warmer. is it still cold up your way? plants are good and i will most definately get some pics up tonight or tomorrow. i gotta visit your journal too and see the progress of them pretty ass plants you got.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 30, 2008)

i have been meaning to ask.. who is that in your avatar?? inspector cleseua (sp?)


----------



## uberpea (Mar 30, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thank you friend. i think because my grow is something that noobs can relate to, cuz i am a noob lol. it is not a 1000w digital ballast, air cooled hood with a 50 plant aero system (but damn that would be sweet lol).
> 
> Man isn't that the truth... We all wish we could afford those sweet setups, but I'm right there with you bro. There is no way thats in my budget lol. Most people would say you need to invest a lot of money to grow some decent buds, but I believe you're going to prove them wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 30, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> i have been meaning to ask.. who is that in your avatar?? inspector cleseua (sp?)


 yessir, i was gonna put some pink panther shit on here but i saw the inspector moving his eyes and felt that was perfect for now lol.



uberpea said:


> mastakoosh said:
> 
> 
> > thank you friend. i think because my grow is something that noobs can relate to, cuz i am a noob lol. it is not a 1000w digital ballast, air cooled hood with a 50 plant aero system (but damn that would be sweet lol).
> ...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice effen plants... I thought I would bump your pics again. . They really look good.


mastakoosh said:


>


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 31, 2008)

thank you sweetie. you know how to make a man feel good lol. i will try to get new pics today. i hope your ladies are good and cant wait for new pics of your beauties.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 31, 2008)

looking good mastakoosh.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice.. thats looking yummy. . .


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 31, 2008)

hahaha.. eh man... check this out.. Grandpa Faceplants on Dyno Roller


----------



## tech209 (Mar 31, 2008)

koo koo............


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 31, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looking good mastakoosh.


 thanks bwinn, i will have to check yours out today.



dertmagert said:


> Nice.. thats looking yummy. . .


 i appreciate it a whole lot. these pics are almost a week old too.



dertmagert said:


> hahaha.. eh man... check this out.. Grandpa Faceplants on Dyno Roller


 man i feel evil for laughing at that lol.



tech209 said:


> koo koo............


 hey tech glad you stopped by.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 31, 2008)

Girl Dancing on Truck Owned Video


----------



## TheSky (Mar 31, 2008)

This is a good site and usually are the cheapest around.

High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## Galvatron (Mar 31, 2008)

i sent you a pm koosh, let me know whats up. peace.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Mar 31, 2008)

ey. nice grow.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 31, 2008)

looks like you are going to be ballliinn in a couple of months koosh.. any idea on the yeild goal?


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 31, 2008)

TheSky said:


> This is a good site and usually are the cheapest around.
> 
> High Tech Garden Supply


 thank you much for the link. i have heard that they are one of the cheapest around. some people on here have complained about some of their stuff breaking after ordering from them too. and then the company doesnt care about customer service. but then i have heard good stuff about them too. i do appreciate the help though.



Galvatron said:


> i sent you a pm koosh, let me know whats up. peace.


 i got the pm, i will shoot one back to you homie.



AnitaNuggs said:


> ey. nice grow.


 thank you, anita nuggs too lol.



edux10 said:


> looks like you are going to be ballliinn in a couple of months koosh.. any idea on the yeild goal?


 i would like to get an ounce per plant but i dont think this is gonna be possible. i have a small runt and some that are a little smaller than others. i have 6 females, so i would be happy if i get 4-5 ounces.  a few updates. i havent fed them any bloom booster in the last 4 or 5 days due to the overabundance of nitrogen. still waiting on the fox farms to arrive and get them a proper feed. resin production has increased a little but not a whole lot. i guess thats bagseed for you. i hope they do step it up a little more when i get more nutes.thanks for the support peeps and pics in a few minutes.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 31, 2008)

also i dont know why some of the pics are blurry. they are not blurry til i upload them. if you notice the leaves on a bud are chewed on a bit. i believe it is from a dirty bastard stink bug lol, i caught him munchin one day.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice looking plants, the stink bug was probably trying to catch a buzz.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

*Nice Masta. Your avatar spooked me. It all of a sudden moved. *
*You have such funny avatars*


----------



## natmoon (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey masta those have really filled out man,looking good.
Looks like they need to be repotted though to me
In airbaskets hahaha,but seriously i think they need repotting dude


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 1, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Nice looking plants, the stink bug was probably trying to catch a buzz.


 we had tons of them around here before winter. i guess he came from the vent in the room that leads directly to the downstairs garage. i hope he caught a buzz before i disposed of him. actually i didnt even kill him lol, i threw him outside. i believe in karma haha.he will probably come back and eat more and then i will kill his ass.



Lacy said:


> *Nice Masta. Your avatar spooked me. It all of a sudden moved. *
> *You have such funny avatars*


 glad you like lacy bud. i figured some might not notice until one night you are really stoned and think.....did his eyes move lol.



natmoon said:


> Hey masta those have really filled out man,looking good.
> Looks like they need to be repotted though to me
> In airbaskets hahaha,but seriously i think they need repotting dude


 hahaha i will look for the airbasket at wally world. you are quite right and reaffirming what i have been telling myself for 2 weeks lol. masta get up off your ass and re-pot those damn plants. i think i have plans for tomorrow now. thanks for the good advice and compliments nat. and thank you to all for the continued support. i have a question for everyone, what is the latest u can pollinate a female in flower?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 1, 2008)

you and them baskets of air.. lol I want one!!

keep her good homie!!


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 1, 2008)

> i have a question for everyone, what is the latest u can pollinate a female in flower?


well, it takes a seed 6 weeks to fully mature... so if it finishes in 8 weeks, then 2 weeks into...


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 1, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> well, it takes a seed 6 weeks to fully mature... so if it finishes in 8 weeks, then 2 weeks into...


 right on, thanks bro.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 1, 2008)

All Day, All Night! Your plants look BEAUTIFUL!!! What
are you gon pollinate with? You know about selective branch pollination, right?


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 1, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> All Day, All Night! Your plants look BEAUTIFUL!!! What
> are you gon pollinate with? You know about selective branch pollination, right?


 definately, my friend has some ak seeds but i am thinking it might me too late. i would have to veg the plants and all that good stuff. thanks for the compliment dude. your girl is looking beastly man. gonna be a bumper harvest for you. i need to repot mine, wait for my better bloom nutes to arrive and add another metal halide in there(cuz its free) and hopefully things will fill in a little better.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2008)

plants are looking real nice mastakoosh,,keep up the good work man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## o2hustla (Apr 1, 2008)

hi masta, you should try and save some of the pollen so you can selectively pollenate some buds when you next grow. i wish i had saved some of mine for next time round lol. never mind im going to have plenty of seeds to play with so ill save some next time lol.


----------



## smokintreez (Apr 1, 2008)

nice plants!! the plant in the red pot is very bushy? it is the third pic down. I mean how much did u top it ?what else are u doing for it ? That is a nice looking plant


----------



## uberpea (Apr 1, 2008)

those are looking good man, i can see some nice thc production even on the leaves.
Gotta love those purple stems, mmmm

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 1, 2008)

HoLE said:


> plants are looking real nice mastakoosh,,keep up the good work man
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


 thank you mr. hole. i will have to see how your girls are doing. last time i looked they looked great.



o2hustla said:


> hi masta, you should try and save some of the pollen so you can selectively pollenate some buds when you next grow. i wish i had saved some of mine for next time round lol. never mind im going to have plenty of seeds to play with so ill save some next time lol.


i definately will try to save some of it. if i have any questions about the breeding process, i know the man to talk to.



smokintreez said:


> nice plants!! the plant in the red pot is very bushy? it is the third pic down. I mean how much did u top it ?what else are u doing for it ? That is a nice looking plant


 i actually fimmed it just once. it is just like its mother, the plant that provided me all these seeds. it just started growing all these shoots on its own.



uberpea said:


> those are looking good man, i can see some nice thc production even on the leaves.
> Gotta love those purple stems, mmmm
> 
> Duece.


 thanks uber, a little resin production but not a whole lot. they are producing more than they were lol so i hope they can step it up a lot more homie.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 1, 2008)

just stopping buy to say whats up mastakoosh. hows the ladies doing must be getting big


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 1, 2008)

Looking fabulous as always Masta. So when you moving here? You bringing those plants too or what? lol.


----------



## madcowpatty (Apr 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> cleaning my camera lol. wanted to show the height of the bonsai . they all stayed pretty short until now, the metal halide is making them grow nicely so i might veg a little longer.


How do you make a plant grow like that? I mean it' so bushy with so many bud sites, as opposed to just one stem and one main cola. Does this method of growing compromise bud size?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 1, 2008)

check out the beginning of the grow, unless MK wants 2 explain...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 1, 2008)

nice lookin ladies MK!

why r ur stems so purple tho?


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 1, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> just stopping buy to say whats up mastakoosh. hows the ladies doing must be getting big


 they are okay. i am making a few adjustments and hope now they will pick up a bit. i saw your ladies earlier and they looked fukkin awesome. great growing and plants dude.



Chiceh said:


> Looking fabulous as always Masta. So when you moving here? You bringing those plants too or what? lol.


thanks gurl haha. i would like to move to canada, i bet i wouldnt get piss tested all the time like i do now. if i do, you gotta let me try some of those queen sativa buds. 



madcowpatty said:


> How do you make a plant grow like that? I mean it' so bushy with so many bud sites, as opposed to just one stem and one main cola. Does this method of growing compromise bud size?


 i fimmed once and just this pheno sprouted all these different shoots just like the mother plant the seeds came from.



jordann9e said:


> check out the beginning of the grow, unless MK wants 2 explain...


 good looking out big homie lol.



Spittn4cash said:


> nice lookin ladies MK!
> 
> why r ur stems so purple tho?


 thanks cash, purple stems are due to cool dark period temps. i had no way to keep it warmer in the room at night. i would say temps in the 50's in dark period. got a few updates for yall. due to natmoon telling me to repot and cash saying the same thing a little while back. i repotted 4 outta 6 to bigger pots. the other 2 i will do tomorrow. they were all very rootbound and hopefully this will help flower a bit. now if that damn fox farms would get here lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 2, 2008)

Look at you all fancy with the multi-quotes eh? lol. I would always share my sativas with you Masta. You should come here for May 3, gonna be a great day.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey masta whats crackin? Why do you get piss tested so often? That would suck..
Hope the plants are well

Duece.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


>


Nice!!!!! Really bushy Masta  Cant wait to see what they look like when they are done! 
Hope all is good .


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice and healthy man awsome job


----------



## uberpea (Apr 3, 2008)

Lookin nice and healthy as usually masta, just sendin some good vibes your way
Maybe if I ever get a safe enough location to grow you will do the same for me 

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 3, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Nice!!!!! Really bushy Masta  Cant wait to see what they look like when they are done!
> Hope all is good .


 thanks jamie, i did a bit of trimming on them today. especially some of the lower stuff. i hope this lets some of the lower buds develop along with helping some airflow.thanks for your support as always.



bwinn27 said:


> nice and healthy man awsome job


 thanks bwinn, how are your girls doing today. how much longer before harvest for yourself?


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks jamie, i did a bit of trimming on them today. especially some of the lower stuff. i hope this lets some of the lower buds develop along with helping some airflow.thanks for your support as always.
> 
> thanks bwinn, how are your girls doing today. how much longer before harvest for yourself?


hi mastakoosh i still have some time before i harvest my g13 its 30days old today. probley 5 or 6 more weeks. and the hollands hope still has 8 or more weeks.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 3, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Look at you all fancy with the multi-quotes eh? lol. I would always share my sativas with you Masta. You should come here for May 3, gonna be a great day.


 may 3rd, is that when the march is? i would love to go to that and meet some of you cool canucks haha. i bet there is gonna be some kick ass weed from you guys.



uberpea said:


> Hey masta whats crackin? Why do you get piss tested so often? That would suck..
> Hope the plants are well
> 
> Duece.


 i used to get pissed a lot at my old job because i pissed dirty once. but now i am laid off so i dont have to worry about that lol. i dont want to blow up my spot but i get tested because i am voluntarily in treatment for certain things. i could use something to pass it but i quit smoking a couple of years ago and then i got used to not getting high(but i have been a stoner half of my life). so i get piss tested at the end of the month. so now i toke lightly for the first week of the month and then still piss clean at the end of the month. i will be done with treatment in a month or 2 and then i can probably smoke all i want. perfexct timing for harvest lol. also the piss tests help keep me away from some of the bad things i shouldnt do any more, so that is the only positive thing about it haha.



uberpea said:


> Lookin nice and healthy as usually masta, just sendin some good vibes your way
> Maybe if I ever get a safe enough location to grow you will do the same for me
> 
> Duece.


 man i do appreciate the support and the good vibes. you have been along on this grow the whole time and i appreciate a lot. if you do grow i will send all the good vibes i can your way.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 3, 2008)

dude,,,,,clear out some private messages,,I tried to leave you one,,but it says you got too many now

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 3, 2008)

HoLE said:


> dude,,,,,clear out some private messages,,I tried to leave you one,,but it says you got too many now
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


 will do mr. hole.


----------



## Dr.dirt (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for stopping by the new journal masta. plants look great!


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 3, 2008)

Dr.dirt said:


> thanks for stopping by the new journal masta. plants look great!


 no problem, your girls are looking great as well. a few updates for everyone. got my tiger and big bloom today yayyyyy!!! hopefully it will help fill these buds in a little.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 3, 2008)

YEAH!!! ... Oh my bad... I thought you said bug bud... you got bloom. I was going to say I use that, too! But I am sure you'll be just fine! Looking good, Kooshis Klay!!
lol


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 3, 2008)

They look great. Nice and Green! good job..


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 4, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> YEAH!!! ... Oh my bad... I thought you said bug bud... you got bloom. I was going to say I use that, too! But I am sure you'll be just fine! Looking good, Kooshis Klay!!
> lol


 kooshis clay lol, good stuff. they seemed to like their new nutes. i gave them a light feeding yesterday.



FourTwenty47 said:


> They look great. Nice and Green! good job..


 thank you very much. i tried trimming them back a little to allow lower bud sites to get a little more light.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 4, 2008)

a couple quick pics til i get more of the group. note where the stinkbug ate lol.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 4, 2008)

awesome pictures masta! those leaves look so... erect. haha

Duece.


----------



## 420chazz (Apr 4, 2008)

lookin good masta
chazz


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 4, 2008)

uberpea said:


> awesome pictures masta! those leaves look so... erect. haha
> 
> Duece.


 thanks uberpimp, i do appreciate the compliment. they are starting to make a litte more resin production but i would like more.



420chazz said:


> lookin good masta
> chazz


 hey chazz dont see you on here much so i do appreciate that you visit my journal and your support. got any grows going on?


----------



## jeff f (Apr 4, 2008)

its neat how some of the plants are perfectly straight and some look like bushes. i assume there may have been 2 different bag seeds? sweet grow.

jeff


----------



## bongspit (Apr 4, 2008)

*hey masta...did you smoke the stink bug??*


----------



## natmoon (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey masta did you ever get a hid lamp or are they still growing under the cfls?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 4, 2008)

*Beautiful pics Masta. What a fine jb you have dne. you shoud be proud.*


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 4, 2008)

sorry to ask questions that are probably easy to find if i read a lil bit.. things slip my mind easily........ 

how tall is that plant thats shown in the side shot? how many days did u veg and how many days is it into flowering... its lookin like some funk homey


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 4, 2008)

mmmm mmmmm nice and sparkly! Looks fantastico as always.​


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 5, 2008)

jeff f said:


> its neat how some of the plants are perfectly straight and some look like bushes. i assume there may have been 2 different bag seeds? sweet grow.
> 
> jeff


 they come from seeds from a stress induced hermie in early flower last year. so they are all from the same plant, i guess it is not stable and exhibits a couple different pheno's. thanks for taking the time to gander at my journal. i appreciate the compliment a lot.



bongspit said:


> *hey masta...did you smoke the stink bug??*


 u know it bong. i wrapped him in some ez widers and lit his little stinking ass up lol.



natmoon said:


> Hey masta did you ever get a hid lamp or are they still growing under the cfls?


 nat i do not have an hps but i have a 175w mh. it is hard to get good light coverage with it. i have it about 12 inches from the plants with the cfl's focused around their tops. i constantly move the plants around all day to get the best light. i can add another 175w mh in too but i dont know how the heat will be like.



Lacy said:


> *Beautiful pics Masta. What a fine jb you have dne. you shoud be proud.*


 thanks lacy, i am definately in love with growing. some of the plants look nice but i hope they all look even better soon. thanks for your support as always lacy bud haha.



dertmagert said:


> sorry to ask questions that are probably easy to find if i read a lil bit.. things slip my mind easily........
> 
> how tall is that plant thats shown in the side shot? how many days did u veg and how many days is it into flowering... its lookin like some funk homey


 that plant may be a foot or a little taller. i vegged for a bout 4-5 weeks. i think they were a little slow in veg so i gave em a little more time under the mh. i didnt use the mh all through veg, just the last couple weeks.i tried to get them to stretch height wise but they always stay really short lol. i am glad you like and your buds are looking dankkkk too dirty.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 5, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> mmmm mmmmm nice and sparkly! Looks fantastico as always.​


 awwww thanks girl, i hope they get to look as good as your plants.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 5, 2008)

*how's masta and his buds today?*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 5, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *how's masta and his buds today?*


 hey bong i was just hanging out with em and got done watering them. they are my friends lol. i usually hang out with them all day haha. i am sorry to hear about your brother. i will stop by your journal to see how things are going.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natmoon*
> _Hey masta did you ever get a hid lamp or are they still growing under the cfls?_
> 
> nat i do not have an hps but i have a 175w mh. it is hard to get good light coverage with it. i have it about 12 inches from the plants with the cfl's focused around their tops. i constantly move the plants around all day to get the best light. i can add another 175w mh in too but i dont know how the heat will be like.


Hey man just thought you might like to know that i have my 400watt hps 8" above my plants tops.
The extra 4 inches make all the difference ask any girl lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 5, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey man just thought you might like to know that i have my 400watt hps 8" above my plants tops.
> The extra 4 inches make all the difference ask any girl lol


Yes it does!!!!!!!


----------



## uberpea (Apr 6, 2008)

Hangin' out with your plants is great man. They enjoy the CO2 company as well.

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 7, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey man just thought you might like to know that i have my 400watt hps 8" above my plants tops.
> The extra 4 inches make all the difference ask any girl lol


 fucking logs man, fucking logs. haha your video made me think of that. i walked around saying fucking logs all day haha.



jamiemichelle said:


> Yes it does!!!!!!!


 well we have seen my pic, i might have to post it again for all to see.



uberpea said:


> Hangin' out with your plants is great man. They enjoy the CO2 company as well.
> 
> Duece.


 yeah we chill and listen to hendrix, lol j/k.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

whats up mastkoosh hows the plants doing? from your last pics they look awsome good growing


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up mastkoosh hows the plants doing? from your last pics they look awsome good growing


 they are good and thanks for the compliment. the leaves have a few little burns on them but i guess thats what cfl's do lol. gotta keep em close.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

yo koosh,,looking good,,and I guess were Bissell bros,,I got the same vaccuum,,but really were Hoovers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 8, 2008)

HoLE said:


> yo koosh,,looking good,,and I guess were Bissell bros,,I got the same vaccuum,,but really were Hoovers
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


 true indeed brother lol. thanks for the compliment, and your girls buds are gettin huge too. that damn vacuum is always getting clogged haha and i got to take it apart and find the clog in the hoses.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> true indeed brother lol. thanks for the compliment, and your girls buds are gettin huge too. that damn vacuum is always getting clogged haha and i got to take it apart and find the clog in the hoses.


cheers dude,,it is a good vac,,if you keep all 3 filtres clean

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## dope1 (Apr 8, 2008)

wow they look really beautiful... but a lil early 2 flower... if u let those go a ful months b4 flower u'll get and insane harvest.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 8, 2008)

dope1 said:


> wow they look really beautiful... but a lil early 2 flower... if u let those go a ful months b4 flower u'll get and insane harvest.


 i appreciate the compliment. i vegged them probably for 5 weeks but they just stayed short.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

_Hey da masta!!!_
_Nah! A little burny edges never hurt any plant of mine_
_Sometimes they grow right into the lights_
_I just top them_
_Gotta do it anyway_
_Lacy_


mastakoosh said:


> they are good and thanks for the compliment. the leaves have a few little burns on them but i guess thats what cfl's do lol. gotta keep em close.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 10, 2008)

THC all over the place. I aprove


----------



## bongspit (Apr 10, 2008)

*mastakoosh...what up??? how's the ladies...we need pics...*


----------



## uberpea (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey masta its been awhile since I''ve dropped by, whatcha up to? How are your ladies??

Duece.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> they are good and thanks for the compliment. the leaves have a few little burns on them but i guess thats what cfl's do lol. gotta keep em close.


I bought 300 watt cfls yesterday... yes I have a 400w mh and 400 w hps... but I wanted to give cfls a try on a plant during veg, just to experience it. SO note to self... not too close... lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hey da masta!!!_
> _Nah! A little burny edges never hurt any plant of mine_
> _Sometimes they grow right into the lights_
> _I just top them_
> ...


 yeah definately miss lacy sunshine. a few burnt edges never hurt anyone lol. i almost deleted all my pics the other night because a few issues we have going on here. 



cheetah2007 said:


> THC all over the place. I aprove


 thank you cheetah, i hope it produces more. it seems like there are trichs but they arent raised much. i just hope it makes a little more.



bongspit said:


> *mastakoosh...what up??? how's the ladies...we need pics...*


 the ladies are good, and just for you friend i will try to get pics today. me and the wifey are babysitting little rugrat nephew right now so we got a handful. good practice for our own rugrats soon.



uberpea said:


> Hey masta its been awhile since I''ve dropped by, whatcha up to? How are your ladies??
> 
> Duece.


the ladies are good and responding well to the tiger bloom and big bloom. i am happy you dropped by and will get pics today or tonight.



jamiemichelle said:


> I bought 300 watt cfls yesterday... yes I have a 400w mh and 400 w hps... but I wanted to give cfls a try on a plant during veg, just to experience it. SO note to self... not too close... lol.


 damn you are ready for a little experiment lol. they are not too bad for veg. the cfl's dont penetrate like hid so it important to keep them as close as possible for them to be most effective. temps were cooler in the room a few weeks ago so with good airflow and ventilation across the lights it allowed the bulbs to be cool, even cool enough for the plants to touch them without burning their leaves. now it is warm outside the room is heating up more along with the temp of the bulbs. jamie i hope it works out great for you and yes mental note, not too close like dumbass koosh lol. as always guys i appreciate everyones support and kindness(even with the lack of pics lol). i will holla at yall tonight.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 10, 2008)

Heya Masta, the last pics were great, they are looking fabulous.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 10, 2008)

> good practice for our own rugrats soon.


you gon B a daddy kooshy??


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 10, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Heya Masta, the last pics were great, they are looking fabulous.


 thanks chiceh my favorite sativa queen. it means a lot coming from a grower of your skill. thanks for the rep too sweety.



jordann9e said:


> you gon B a daddy kooshy??


 not quite yet bro, we will be working on that soon. my favorite part is trying to make the baby lol. also guys i have been frustrated cuz i had some great pics but had a few problems getting them uploaded tonight. finally think i straightened it out. i took more pics but can only upload a few.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 10, 2008)

lookiing wonderfuyl as always masta.... i got an mip tonight..  sad night


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 10, 2008)

uberpea said:


> lookiing wonderfuyl as always masta.... i got an mip tonight..  sad night


 thanks dude, what is a mip? i am not the smartest man momma said. she also said life is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 10, 2008)

minor in possesion... im under 21..  was drinking


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 10, 2008)

uberpea said:


> minor in possesion... im under 21..  was drinking


 damn dude that sucks......i have gone through a little bullshit lately too but i havent been arrested or anything lately. i am sorry to hear that.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 11, 2008)

*hey masta...as for making babies...remember practice makes perfect...the plants look great...the buds look realll sticky and stinky...*


----------



## 40acres (Apr 11, 2008)

mip=minor in posession

I have been following your grow and look forward to see what they will produce. Keep up the great work


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 11, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey masta...as for making babies...remember practice makes perfect...the plants look great...the buds look realll sticky and stinky...*


 thanks bong, they smell very skunky with a slight sweet smell. today my metal halide is not firing, i am thinking of ordering an eye hps conversion bulb for the ballast.



40acres said:


> mip=minor in posession
> 
> I have been following your grow and look forward to see what they will produce. Keep up the great work


 hey 40 acres or pappy long lol j/k. glad you checked out my grow. i hope they continue to fill in more til harvest. thanks for the compliment.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey masta hows it going?
I notice that you got a decent light going,good job.
Definitely get the hps if you can as they will produce bigger buds all though i have heard that people think that the mh buds all though smaller are stronger.
I don't know if this is true though.
Best of luck with it,i will pop in when i can


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

hi mastakoosh hows things going? plants look awsome good growing


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 11, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey masta hows it going?
> I notice that you got a decent light going,good job.
> Definitely get the hps if you can as they will produce bigger buds all though i have heard that people think that the mh buds all though smaller are stronger.
> I don't know if this is true though.
> Best of luck with it,i will pop in when i can


 thanks nat, i think i might order the hps conversion bulb today. it is only 49$ with an extra 10 for shipping. its a 175w hps conversion for a m57 base which i have. i am just wondering if the bulb or ballast is bad. the ballast is humming but the bulb is not lighting up. if it is the ballast my friend has 2 other 175w ballasts he can loan me. with my luck all 3 ballasts are bad and i will order the bulb lol. i think the hps from what i have seen from everyone, will grow bigger buds. nat i have heard the mh produces smaller more potent buds but who knows lol. nat thanks for your info and advice, it is always much appreciated. also keep growing those kick ass buds.



bwinn27 said:


> hi mastakoosh hows things going? plants look awsome good growing


 going good bwinn. it is getting hotter here so my room is getting warmer. you guys are convincing me to try this hps for flowering from all your awesome buds and results you all have.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 11, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks nat, i think i might order the hps conversion bulb today. it is only 49$ with an extra 10 for shipping. its a 175w hps conversion for a m57 base which i have. i am just wondering if the bulb or ballast is bad. the ballast is humming but the bulb is not lighting up. if it is the ballast my friend has 2 other 175w ballasts he can loan me. with my luck all 3 ballasts are bad and i will order the bulb lol. i think the hps from what i have seen from everyone, will grow bigger buds. nat i have heard the mh produces smaller more potent buds but who knows lol. nat thanks for your info and advice, it is always much appreciated. also keep growing those kick ass buds.
> 
> 
> going good bwinn. it is getting hotter here so my room is getting warmer. you guys are convincing me to try this hps for flowering from all your awesome buds and results you all have.


my room is also starting to get hot from the weather. hps is a must faster tight buds what more could you want lol. your grow is going awsome ether way. good job


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 11, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> my room is also starting to get hot from the weather. hps is a must faster tight buds what more could you want lol. your grow is going awsome ether way. good job


 thank you, thank you very much(in a elvis voice). haha i am a corny mufukka . yeah definately gonna order the eye hortilux conversion bulb. just gotta make sure i have a working ballast somewhere.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey mastakoosh, I had trouble with my mh bulb the other day as well. After a few hours I tried it again and it works fine now.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 11, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Hey mastakoosh, I had trouble with my mh bulb the other day as well. After a few hours I tried it again and it works fine now.


 thats what i was thinking too. sometimes when it didnt fire i would unplug it and come back an hour later and it would be on. i tried a couple different times today but it wouldnt come on. it was humming like it was running but it didnt come on. maybe tomorrow it might fire when they wake up. if not my friend has extra one that he said is working. i really dont know if i can buy that hps conversion bulb even thought it is 60$. i am barely scraping by on my unemployment. i still think i am gonna order it though lol. fuck paying my cell bill.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 11, 2008)

my HPS light some times just sits there and flickers before it fires... like one time it was over a minute... I meant to ask ppl if this is coo...


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 11, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> my HPS light some times just sits there and flickers before it fires... like one time it was over a minute... I meant to ask ppl if this is coo...


 I would think as long as it fires its okay. when it was colder it would take 10 minutes for my metal halide to fire. maybe it was going bad. is it still as bright as when you first got it?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 11, 2008)

yes, SIR!!! 

Jorge Cervantes says (I know.. lol)

bulbs should "record the date you got your bulb and replace MH after 12 months, and HP after 18 months"

EDIT: ps.. I love the new avatar, homie!!


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 12, 2008)

get a new bulb every 6-12 months... when they start dropping lumens it goes pretty quick...


----------



## uberpea (Apr 12, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> get a new bulb every 6-12 months... when they start dropping lumens it goes pretty quick...


Wow, learn something everyday huh? Thanks for that man.

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> yes, SIR!!!
> 
> Jorge Cervantes says (I know.. lol)
> 
> ...


 thanks for the info dude. glad you like the avatar. ronalds eyes look all gooned out.



lumberjack_ian said:


> get a new bulb every 6-12 months... when they start dropping lumens it goes pretty quick...


 thanks for the info too. i was gonna order a hps conversion bulb but just dont have any extra bread atm.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 13, 2008)

hahahaha mastakoosh what is that picture! how are the plants looking today?

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 13, 2008)

uberpea said:


> hahahaha mastakoosh what is that picture! how are the plants looking today?
> 
> Duece.


 just some crazy pic i found online somewhere. plants are looking decent. they are under just cfl's so i am gonna go pick up another 175w halide from my friend. i do think they are missing the extra light(probably not the heat though).


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 13, 2008)

they never miss the heat haha

a halide would be a nice addition, man.... and I know you were talkin bout a hps..... when ya get bread get a hps too man...


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 13, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> they never miss the heat haha
> 
> a halide would be a nice addition, man.... and I know you were talkin bout a hps..... when ya get bread get a hps too man...


 oh yeah no doubt, hps is the way to go. the reason i am using the mh is cuz they are free from my friend. i went and picked up the halide today and replaced the 175 with another 175(one quit working). here is some funny prank calls from arnold's sound clips. people are fucking idiots, this shit cracks me up.

YouTube - Arnold Schwarzenegger calls Murphy the Plumber


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_Yo masta ._
_I grew with cfl's all along until the end of last year._

_I would suggest getting a MH light instead. It is much more versatile and you can use a SUNMASTER warm DELUXE bulb and get fantastic results._

_The plants still need the blue spectrum while flowering. Although an hps will start up the flowering process quickly at first....it also causes a lot more stretching of the buds. If you use the warm deluxe you get more dense buddage. Nicer buds. Nicer smoke. Better high._

_You get the picture_


mastakoosh said:


> oh yeah no doubt, hps is the way to go. the reason i am using the mh is cuz they are free from my friend. i went and picked up the halide today and replaced the 175 with another 175(one quit working). here is some funny prank calls from arnold's sound clips. people are fucking idiots, this shit cracks me up.
> 
> YouTube - Arnold Schwarzenegger calls Murphy the Plumber


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 14, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yo masta ._
> _I grew with cfl's all along until the end of last year._
> 
> _I would suggest getting a MH light instead. It is much more versatile and you can use a SUNMASTER warm DELUXE bulb and get fantastic results._
> ...


 i trust your advice whole heartedly miss lacy. i am using a mh along with the cfls too for flowering. my mh bulb went bad so i had to borrow another bulb from my friend. the problem is the new bulb is dropping lumens too because i put my light meter under it. i just ordered a new 175 bulb so that should help in a few days. i appreciate the advice lacy and maybe next grow i should invest in a 400w mh.


----------



## omemzc13 (Apr 15, 2008)

hey i got a question. i want to buy this 400 watt. hps.. where could i connect it ? thanks in advance..


----------



## omemzc13 (Apr 15, 2008)

i want to start my grow asap.. thanks. and how many plants you thinkk it could grow could it grow 3 plants?


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 15, 2008)

omemzc13 said:


> hey i got a question. i want to buy this 400 watt. hps.. where could i connect it ? thanks in advance..


 it should come with a ballast that will plug in to a wall socket. if it is not preassembled then i do not know much about wiring and so forth.



omemzc13 said:


> i want to start my grow asap.. thanks. and how many plants you thinkk it could grow could it grow 3 plants?


3 plants would be fine under a 400w i would think.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 15, 2008)

i got my new 175w mh bulb today, 1 day after ordering it wow. now i know what has been wrong a little bit. all the other bulbs were dim as shit. this one is soo bright i cant even look near it. no wonder my fan leaves stretched out with my old light.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn that MH already came in? Impressive...
You're plants are going to LOVE that light man. 
I can't wait to see them in a few days

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 15, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Damn that MH already came in? Impressive...
> You're plants are going to LOVE that light man.
> I can't wait to see them in a few days
> 
> Duece.


 yeah i ordered the bulb yesterday afternoon. they shipped it from ohio and i am not too far from there. it is damn bright and i will get some good pics in a day or 2. basically as dim as the other halides were, i have been flowering with just cfl's. i think this new bulb is gonna help these girls a bunch in the last few weeks. thanks for stopping in dude.


----------



## Dr.dirt (Apr 15, 2008)

lookin good as always masta


Dr. Dirt


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 15, 2008)

Dr.dirt said:


> lookin good as always masta
> 
> 
> Dr. Dirt


 thanks doc, maybe more pics tomorrow.


----------



## omemzc13 (Apr 16, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yeah i ordered the bulb yesterday afternoon. they shipped it from ohio and i am not too far from there. it is damn bright and i will get some good pics in a day or 2. basically as dim as the other halides were, i have been flowering with just cfl's. i think this new bulb is gonna help these girls a bunch in the last few weeks. thanks for stopping in dude.


thanks bro its official im a get this one its mh and hps..thanks. it comes with connection and everything ready to grow..one more thing how many plants you think this could grow at once? im hopeing 3


----------



## omemzc13 (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
it is 400 watt

High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 16, 2008)

omemzc13 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> it is 400 watt
> 
> High Tech Garden Supply


 yeah man that is a sweet light. it will be plenty for 3 plants.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 16, 2008)

*what's up masta?? how's the ladies?*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *what's up masta?? how's the ladies?*


 its funny you ask because they are good lol, and i finally got off my ass and took some pics. pics shortly.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 16, 2008)

Whats the fuckin deal up in here


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 16, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Whats the fuckin deal up in here


 alrighty then freakey zekey here ya go. some leaves are burned from the cfl's being so close but i dont think that matters too much except they are not as pretty now. also after ordering and recieving my new halide bulb i realized the old one was shit so i basically have been flowering with cfl's until my new bulb came 2 days ago lol. now with the new halide bulb i hope they pack on a little more weight and trichs in the next few weeks.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 16, 2008)

yummy!!! your plants are going to love the new light.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 16, 2008)

*looking good masta...it won't be long now...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 16, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> yummy!!! your plants are going to love the new light.


 thanks bigmike and i appreciate the info on the foxfarms. do you feed more than once a week?



bongspit said:


> *looking good masta...it won't be long now...*


 not long at all bongspit. they are the first thing i look forward to when i wake up. thanks for the compliment and your ladies are looking great.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 16, 2008)

i feed/water every three to four days.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 16, 2008)

Aaaahh now there we go! Been waiting for these all day. They look great btw.
Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe your plants might be suffering from a very MINOR npk def.
I only say this because your stems look very red to me, and that is a small symptom before it worsens.
See if they will enjoy some more food maybe? 
I could also be completely wrong because your leaves look healthier than fuck, so great job on that.
Ttyl bro

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 17, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Aaaahh now there we go! Been waiting for these all day. They look great btw.
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe your plants might be suffering from a very MINOR npk def.
> I only say this because your stems look very red to me, and that is a small symptom before it worsens.
> See if they will enjoy some more food maybe?
> ...


 you could be right but the purple stems have been there this entire grow. i am inclined to believe it is from the nightime dark temps being too low and being more than 20 degrees cooler than with lights on. also nutes have been readily available. the soil has nutes along with the perlite lol. i feed 2 tsp of tiger bloom and 1 tbls of big bloom to a gallon of water 2x a week. along with mollases with waterings. you could be right though, i am also suspecting maybe a slight ph issue. my ph meter sucks so within the next few days i will have to get something to check it more accurately. thanks for stopping by and the info.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow 20 degree temperature drop? That's pretty big, I agree it could be that as well.
Or who knows, maybe the plant just enjoys having vibrant purple stems lol.
Either way, keep up the grow!

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 17, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Wow 20 degree temperature drop? That's pretty big, I agree it could be that as well.
> Or who knows, maybe the plant just enjoys having vibrant purple stems lol.
> Either way, keep up the grow!
> 
> Duece.


 lol thank you bro. i do have some light spotting and discoloration on some of the lower leaves. i am thinking maybe when i add the fox farms it is lowering my ph too much. since my meter is not accurate i will try to get a cheap ph test kit maybe tomorrow. also maybe the fox farms have made some salt buildup. i will give them a good flush tomorrow. things are going a little slower than i would like with them right now but i have only had the good bloom ferts for 2 weeks and the bright halide bulb for 3-4 days. so hopefully within the next few weeks they will pick up. i do appreciate your advice and support as always uberpea. in the end i hope to have some nice buds to show you guys.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 17, 2008)

*hey masta...a guy named skunk told me to up my nutes and my purple stems would go away...so I did and he was right....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 17, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey masta...a guy named skunk told me to up my nutes and my purple stems would go away...so I did and he was right....*


 okay guys maybe i will try that. thanks for the advice bong and uber for bringing this up. maybe i will up it next feeding.


----------



## Dr.dirt (Apr 17, 2008)

hey masta your laidies look sooo good! I was wonderin what your light set up was, I know you have a MH and some CFLs, but what size/how many?


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 17, 2008)

Dr.dirt said:


> hey masta your laidies look sooo good! I was wonderin what your light set up was, I know you have a MH and some CFLs, but what size/how many?


 i think i have 11 cfl's. most are 42w with a few 26w thrown in the mix too. i have them on y splitters focused around the tops of the 6 girls. about 8-10 inches above them i have the 175w mh in the middle of all of them. every day i move them around after 6 hours so they each get optimal lighting right under the halide. thanks for the compliment and i will keep watching your great growing too.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 17, 2008)

lookin good MK!!! i await new pics !!lol


----------



## Dr.dirt (Apr 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i think i have 11 cfl's. most are 42w with a few 26w thrown in the mix too. i have them on y splitters focused around the tops of the 6 girls. about 8-10 inches above them i have the 175w mh in the middle of all of them. every day i move them around after 6 hours so they each get optimal lighting right under the halide. thanks for the compliment and i will keep watching your great growing too.


thanks for the info, one more question, what spectrum are your cfls? Wow 11 huh, i need to step my game up i only have 3...lol...but then again i only have one plant right know so i'll just have to save up some more cash


----------



## 420chazz (Apr 17, 2008)

plants are looking good masta, very green.
chazz


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 18, 2008)

Dr.dirt said:


> thanks for the info, one more question, what spectrum are your cfls? Wow 11 huh, i need to step my game up i only have 3...lol...but then again i only have one plant right know so i'll just have to save up some more cash


 i have 11 because i had most of them from last grow. they are 2700k spectrum. i think i need more to help with side lighting but i guess these will have to do, plus i only have a few more weeks left. i hear you on the cash thing. the corporate nazis laid me off because of my health problems. i know a little over a hundred dollars is not much to pay to have 400w hps shipped but i lost thousands on my monthly pay. i am barely scraping by on my unemployment.  



420chazz said:


> plants are looking good masta, very green.
> chazz


 chazz my man, you have stuck with me through both grows and i truly appreciate the support. man i am thinking they are too green for this late in flowering. i need these suckers to pack on some mass quick but oh well lol. i would like to talk to humboldt but he disappeared after his harvest never to be seen again.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice looking plants mastakoosh!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Our skunkishybrid?_
_Thats intersting because I have had some reddish stems with my grow before also and have wondered about it._

_I am going to have to stop by again and visit._

_Lovely grow you have masta. _
_Are you planning any outdoor grows this year?_


bongspit said:


> *hey masta...a guy named skunk told me to up my nutes and my purple stems would go away...so I did and he was right....*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 19, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Nice looking plants mastakoosh!


 thank you much bulldog. i looked through your journal tonight too, and you are doing a good job. some strains are finicky from what i have gathered.



Lacy said:


> _Our skunkishybrid?_
> _Thats intersting because I have had some reddish stems with my grow before also and have wondered about it._
> 
> _I am going to have to stop by again and visit._
> ...


 the red stems seem to be not as dark as they were. the night time temps still get cool here but the last few nights have been pretty warm. i did up their feed just a bit last feeding(right before you guys said to up them lol), maybe we are all on the same page haha. i am gonna up them just a bit more for the next few feedings and then all water from there on. they did respond well to their nutes and i saw new white pistils shoot up. hey lacy i am gonna try my hand at outdoor probably. i grew one plant outdoors last year but brought in to flower out of paranoia. man some outdoor monsters or buds like you grew lacy would be awesome. my friend has some good private land and we may work together on an outdoor project. he is the only one that knows about my indoor grow and he loaned me my halide light. i am a loner when it comes to growing though so i am apprehensive about a growing partner.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy 420 Masta, Hope you are smoking your fine buds today.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey Masta happy 420! Hope the plants are well today.
Hardly anyone is on the forums today haha, everyone is smoking. 20 minute countdown for me 

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 20, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Happy 420 Masta, Hope you are smoking your fine buds today.


 happy 420 to you sativa queen.....mmmm sativa's (in a homer simpson voice) lol.. i actually took a small premie bud about 5 days ago. it smells like hay haha and tastes like grass but it gave me a nice head change. cant wait til they are done with a proper cure yayyyyyy!!!



uberpea said:


> Hey Masta happy 420! Hope the plants are well today.
> Hardly anyone is on the forums today haha, everyone is smoking. 20 minute countdown for me
> 
> Duece.


 happy 420 uber, hope you got some great buds to smoke. 420 is the biggest holiday on riu haha. gave the plants a good flush today and gonna feed the shit out of em in the next coming feeds hahahaha. well not too much but i will pump their nutes up just a bit. thanks for stopping by my smoked out friends.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 21, 2008)

niiice greeen! and happy 420..... 1


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 21, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> niiice greeen! and happy 420..... 1


 hahaha 421 was good to me too. thanks for stopping by. the buds are starting to fatten up some which makes me happy. hope you had a good 420 and 420.....1 lol.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Apr 22, 2008)

hahahaha whoooohooooO! 
good to hear love sum pics soon!


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 22, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> hahahaha whoooohooooO!
> good to hear love sum pics soon!


 i will get some pics tomorrow when the lights come on.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 22, 2008)

What up masta? checkin this out from my phone. i hope i am able to see these pics on my phone, dog!


----------



## uberpea (Apr 22, 2008)

"almost a pound." LOL thank you for this comment masta... that thread was driving me crazy
Hope the plants are well

Duece.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 22, 2008)

*hey masta...how's the ladies???can'**t wait for the pics...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> What up masta? checkin this out from my phone. i hope i am able to see these pics on my phone, dog!


 i will get some pics today hopefully. how is life for ya, hope you are maintaining.



uberpea said:


> "almost a pound." LOL thank you for this comment masta... that thread was driving me crazy
> Hope the plants are well
> 
> Duece.


 haha i love the questions with a pic of a seedling that says, what strain is this or how much will i yeild. plants are getting chubbier lol well some are.



bongspit said:


> *hey masta...how's the ladies???can'**t wait for the pics...*


 pics soon mr. bong. glad to see you wont hang it up after this grow.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## bongspit (Apr 23, 2008)

*lookn good masta...how many days have they been flowering?*


----------



## Dr.dirt (Apr 23, 2008)

damn that shit looks soooooooo good! Quick question, in that first pick of the whole plant it looks like you trimmed everything but left a few fan leaves, is that so or is it just me?


----------



## omemzc13 (Apr 23, 2008)

hey im wondering could i grow with these lights indoor like in my closet or are they for like a green house check out the link let me know please. they are digital greenhouse systems 

High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## bulldog (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice plants masta!


----------



## natmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


>


That kind of weed will just keep getting fatter and fatter calyxes on it.
Add more veg feed every other week and the calyxes will swell and multiply out of each other for a long while yet even more quickly.
Best of luck with it


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *lookn good masta...how many days have they been flowering?*


 hey thank you mr. bong. i would say they have been flowering for about 49 days. they really flowered slow at first because the bulb in my metal halide was bad. so they picked up their flowering in the last few weeks. i wish i would have had the new bulb from the start. also i had more pics of all the plants but i had problems uploading them, so i figured these would do til tomorrow.



Dr.dirt said:


> damn that shit looks soooooooo good! Quick question, in that first pick of the whole plant it looks like you trimmed everything but left a few fan leaves, is that so or is it just me?


 good observation and thanks bunches for the compliment. i did trim some of the fan leaves on that plant because they were stretched pretty bad and i wanted to get a more light penetration. but that plant didnt have as many branches and leaves as the others from the get go. and yessir i did trim some of it like you said.



omemzc13 said:


> hey im wondering could i grow with these lights indoor like in my closet or are they for like a green house check out the link let me know please. they are digital greenhouse systems
> 
> High Tech Garden Supply


 i am really no authority on hid grows, so maybe some more experienced peeps on here could answer your question better.would be a lot of heat because of the tight space but i suppose with the right hood and exhaust system anything could be possible. hopefully someone on here could help you better.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)

natmoon said:


> That kind of weed will just keep getting fatter and fatter calyxes on it.
> Add more veg feed every other week and the calyxes will swell and multiply out of each other for a long while yet even more quickly.
> Best of luck with it


 okay thanks for the info nat, will do. i did notice the last week how the calyxs are getting fatter and fatter. some of the plants are thicker than the others.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Nice plants masta!


 thank you bulldog, you grew some fine ass buds yourself from what i saw of your last grow.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> okay thanks for the info nat, will do. i did notice the last week how the calyxs are getting fatter and fatter. some of the plants are thicker than the others.


Yeah man they will just keep multiplying out of each other.
Plants like that are usually a great smoke i have found


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah man they will just keep multiplying out of each other.
> Plants like that are usually a great smoke i have found


 i am learning with the help you and all the others who have given me advice. i grew this strain last grow but i grew it poorly last time. even so the smoke last time was not too bad so i am excited about smoking the buds this time. right now i am in hard times so my plants are one of the things i look forward to every day when i wake up. i feel like it is christmas each day i wake to go look at them to see if there is any progress. i love growing and hope to get better each grow. i really do appreciate your help nat and anyone else who has helped me this grow.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 23, 2008)

Sup mk? hey thanks for askin how i'm maintainin. shows you really care. i am doing fine. no job yet. . but whatever. like my ex said. i'll be a homeless, alcoholic, pothead ha ha. bitch. i am sure everything is cool with you. my phone wouldn't show pics atm . . lol good times!


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 23, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> Sup mk? hey thanks for askin how i'm maintainin. shows you really care. i am doing fine. no job yet. . but whatever. like my ex said. i'll be a homeless, alcoholic, pothead ha ha. bitch. i am sure everything is cool with you. my phone wouldn't show pics atm . . lol good times!


 i am glad to hear you are okay. you are a cool dude so i wish you the best. i am going through a rough patch so i can feel your pain. i am sure we have both been through some bullshit, so all we can do is live life day to day.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


>


mmmm yummy... looking good as always.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 24, 2008)

Good updtae bro! Those fan leaves look so damn healthy man, and thick
Geez that took me awhile to post, I'm actually really drunk, margaritta wednesday man haha party on right?
Keep on growin dude, i cannot WAIT to see this harvest

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> mmmm yummy... looking good as always.


 thanks jamie, i took a lot more pics but messed them up on the upload. i will take more tomorrow.



uberpea said:


> Good updtae bro! Those fan leaves look so damn healthy man, and thick
> Geez that took me awhile to post, I'm actually really drunk, margaritta wednesday man haha party on right?
> Keep on growin dude, i cannot WAIT to see this harvest
> 
> Duece.


 thanks dude, i wish they would have grown like this all along but you live and learn. i am excited about harvest too. i havent taken many pics of the runt for yall but she is looking decent now too. thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

*Yes masta. We want more pics. More pics. more pics the crowd demands *


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes masta. We want more pics. More pics. more pics the crowd demands *


 especially for you lacy poo, i will get pics and put them up of the girlies when they wake up in the morning.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## bongspit (Apr 25, 2008)

*lookn good masta...those leaves are coated...I would smoke them too...*


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 25, 2008)

chronic. straight chronic, bro!


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 25, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *lookn good masta...those leaves are coated...I would smoke them too...*


 me and the wifey will smoke it all lol. thanks for the support bong man. i wish they were frostier but it will do for me cuz like skynyrd says, i am a simple man. 



jordann9e said:


> chronic. straight chronic, bro!


 thank you, i wish i would have had the new bulb all along but the girls will still treat me good. in the first pic is the runt haha. i have never taken her picture until now cuz of her size. she is my healthiest because she was barely ever close enough to get burned by the lights haha. i thank you and bong for stopping by and both of you guys have beautiful girls going.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 25, 2008)

AWWW!!! how CUTE!! *pets the runt* that'll give ya a nice bit O bud!  maybe 5-7-14 G??


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 25, 2008)

she might put out 5-7 grams lol. the whole grow she was always half the size of the rest. at one point i was gonna toss her but i didnt. it always a struggle to find her a place to get decent light next to the others but i do my best for her.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 25, 2008)

she looks healthy as shit and is maybe just a phenotype in that strain??


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 25, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> she looks healthy as shit and is maybe just a phenotype in that strain??


 it very well could be, either that or i knocked over her pot when she was a wee squirt and forgot or something.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey masta looks like they are coming along nicely now.
Shame you cant get some good high powered lighting rigs on them,maybe next time huh


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey masta looks like they are coming along nicely now.
> Shame you cant get some good high powered lighting rigs on them,maybe next time huh


 definately next time nat. i didnt want to grow where i live now due to visitors and stealth issues but it was a spur of the moment thing. if i move soon i will have a dedicated room setup for our passion lol and i will definately get the big rigs. thanks for stopping by and your continued support.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> bumpppppp .....


 bumpppp........


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 26, 2008)

looking good masta. are you still feeding the plants nitrogen ? the reason i ask is that the leaves are so [email protected]@king shiny green and the new growth coming from the bud. if so, i would back off until you see them start yellowing. the more nitrogen in flower is encouraging new veg growth and not bud production...just a thought from the look of the pictures.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 26, 2008)

dont have much time to respond mike but not feeding any nitrogen. thanks for the tip though. will answer in more detail later. thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Dr.dirt (Apr 26, 2008)

very nice masta, not too much longer huh?


----------



## iMThaWeedMan (Apr 26, 2008)

those are beautiful, good job


----------



## uberpea (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking fantastic, as always, keep up the great work masta.

Duece.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 26, 2008)

*mastakoosh...pot grower*


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 26, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> looking good masta. are you still feeding the plants nitrogen ? the reason i ask is that the leaves are so [email protected]@king shiny green and the new growth coming from the bud. if so, i would back off until you see them start yellowing. the more nitrogen in flower is encouraging new veg growth and not bud production...just a thought from the look of the pictures.


 yep i definately agree with you. although i am not feeding any nitrogen, the mg soil i transplanted them into does contain some i believe and also the perlite has some nutes but i am not sure of the percentage. the only nutes i am feeding is the tiger and big bloom. i guess they contain a bit of it also. someone haD commented about how green they were a few pages back and i said i was thinking too green for this late in flower. i will try to leech the soil and see if that helps and give them a good flush. thanks for the help bigmike. i am done rambling lol but this crown royal has me reeling....



Dr.dirt said:


> very nice masta, not too much longer huh?


 5th of may will be 8 weeks i think so very soon indeed my friend.



iMThaWeedMan said:


> those are beautiful, good job


 i do appreciate the compliment very much. they will provide me and the wifey with smoke for a little bit cuz i am tired of these shit dealing little bastards.



uberpea said:


> Looking fantastic, as always, keep up the great work masta.
> 
> Duece.


 you have been a positive dude all through this grow and i thank you.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *mastakoosh...pot grower*


 mr bong we both know who the real grower is. it be you mate  those buds you got will send people into another world, i need a sample lol. now excuse me while i search for food, sex and a vomit bucket from this crown and bacardi 151, i just showed these younger bucks that they are not from the same mold ahahaha.


----------



## tokintwin (Apr 27, 2008)

damn good job masa


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking good I say flush them and cut off the nutes.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 28, 2008)

tokintwin said:


> damn good job masa


 thank you twin. i need for them to hurry up so i can smoke them.



nowstopwhining said:


> Looking good I say flush them and cut off the nutes.


 i am right with ya on that. gave em a last dose of bloom nutes today and within the next day or 2 flush and then straight water from here on out.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i am right with ya on that. gave em a last dose of bloom nutes today and within the next day or 2 flush and then straight water from here on out.


 
Sounds like a sound plan


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

great job man.....


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 28, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> great job man.....


 thanks cali, means a bunch to me coming from a farmer such as yourself. i was looking through your new thread earlier and things looked great. we all missed you for a while and glad to see you back. oh yeah awesome avatar.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 28, 2008)

Lookin top notch there mk! hate to ask but how many days are you into flower, and how long they posed to take to finish? JD9


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 29, 2008)

Lookin' Real Good Masta, I haven't peeked in on your grow in a while.
This time I figured I'd better post to make sure I don't miss the finale.
Those girls sure have come a long way from that bagseed that you started with.
Nice job man, Kudos & rep to you.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 29, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> Lookin top notch there mk! hate to ask but how many days are you into flower, and how long they posed to take to finish? JD9


 may 5th will be 8 weeks. i believe some of them have 2-3 weeks maybe. some are closer than the others. thanks for the support.



BigGuyTok'n said:


> Lookin' Real Good Masta, I haven't peeked in on your grow in a while.
> This time I figured I'd better post to make sure I don't miss the finale.
> Those girls sure have come a long way from that bagseed that you started with.
> Nice job man, Kudos & rep to you.


 thank you for the rep and the kudos. i am just trying to do my best with what i have.


----------



## bulldog (May 4, 2008)

Hey Masta, how are your ladies doing these days?


----------



## Lacy (May 5, 2008)

*eight weeks today???*

*Waaa hoooo masta. Bring out the goodies. *


----------



## mastakoosh (May 5, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Hey Masta, how are your ladies doing these days?


 they are doing fine and they have no clue about their demise soon. thanks for stopping by mr. dog.



Lacy said:


> *eight weeks today???*
> 
> *Waaa hoooo masta. Bring out the goodies. *


 eight weeks today lacy bud. after i go to court today i will get pics for you because i cant say no to a pretty woman. i was thinking of letting them go another week, just depends on what you guys say. if they dont look done to yall i will give them however long they need. thanks for stopping by lacy.


----------



## bongspit (May 5, 2008)

*looks like mastas going to be smoking some home grown soon.....*


----------



## uberpea (May 5, 2008)

Speaking of masta... where are you buddy?

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 5, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *looks like mastas going to be smoking some home grown soon.....*


 very soon mr. bong.. not too long for you either. better get some good munchies.



uberpea said:


> Speaking of masta... where are you buddy?
> 
> Duece.


 i am right here, where are you? lol j/p, i will get some pics later. getting ready to go to court in a few minutes. apparently the state says i need a thing called a license to drive a car?????


----------



## DudeLebowski (May 5, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> very soon mr. bong.. not too long for you either. better get some good munchies.
> 
> i am right here, where are you? lol j/p, i will get some pics later. getting ready to go to court in a few minutes. apparently the state says i need a thing called a license to drive a car?????




YEEE HAW! court for me too, same charge.


----------



## bongspit (May 5, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> very soon mr. bong.. not too long for you either. better get some good munchies.
> 
> i am right here, where are you? lol j/p, i will get some pics later. getting ready to go to court in a few minutes. apparently the state says i need a thing called a license to drive a car?????


*those state fuckers suck...you gotta have this, you gotta have that....fuggem*


----------



## DudeLebowski (May 5, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *those state fuckers suck...you gotta have this, you gotta have that....fuggem*


Roger That Good Buddy.


----------



## uberpea (May 5, 2008)

lol... i was obviously out of it.. happy birthday to your plants masta and goodluck in court, i just went the 3rd.

Duece.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 5, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *those state fuckers suck...you gotta have this, you gotta have that....fuggem*


 yes they do. i hate lawyers and judges and the po. the arrogance flows off them haha. the judge was in disbelief that i didnt have legal counsel. i mean give me a break dude, i was driving on a suspended license that i didnt even know was suspended. mr. judge save the bullshit and give me my couple hundred dollar fine and send me on my way lol. 



DudeLebowski said:


> Roger That Good Buddy.


hey dude hope your court went well today too. 



uberpea said:


> lol... i was obviously out of it.. happy birthday to your plants masta and goodluck in court, i just went the 3rd.
> 
> Duece.


 i was just messin with ya. 250 dollar fine and a years unsupervised probation. not too bad i guess, they always just hit me in the pocket at the worst times. thanks for the birthday wishes for the girls, i was gonna get pics but i was too lazy today. tomorrow i will get some pics. the girls are getting close but still a lot of white hairs and growth. also the leaves are still very green. i would hate for them to need more than a week or 2 but i will have to get a look at the trichs.


----------



## uberpea (May 6, 2008)

Not too bad... mine is:
90 day unsupervised probation
30 day license suspension
8 hours community service aaand
alcohol awareness course.

Kinda sucks.. but it will be dismissed. Do you have a handmicroscope? Very handy...

Duece.


----------



## jack soffalot (May 8, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Not too bad... mine is:
> 90 day unsupervised probation
> 30 day license suspension
> 8 hours community service aaand
> ...


 hey there peeps its koosh's alter ego jack soffalot. well somehow i think my crazy wife fucked up my account and i cant remember my password for some reason hahaha. i promise to not sketch out like everyone else and will try to get pics tonight. the girls are close to harvest, i think a week more or less. they came close to getting ripped up and being discarded of due to some domestic arguments lol, i will never put my hands on a woman but i am afraid of the po showing up due to the ball and chain shrieking like a banshee. ahhhh the joys of marriage. dont have a hand scope but i might get that rs 10 dollar one tonight. my favorite plant has broken my heart too. we thought it was flowering slow due to too much nitrogen but it was because it is forming seeds grrrrrrrrrrr. guess we got a shemale in the group the seeds are very immature so it looks like 1 or 2 of the plants hermed in the last few weeks. i examine the plants every day and never saw any nanners but it is hard to see them when buds are covering them. havent seen that many seeds but i am worried about my sensimella buds. oh well it will still be smokeable. now if i could just remember my password.


----------



## bongspit (May 8, 2008)

jack soffalot said:


> hey there peeps its koosh's alter ego jack soffalot. well somehow i think my crazy wife fucked up my account and i cant remember my password for some reason hahaha. i promise to not sketch out like everyone else and will try to get pics tonight. the girls are close to harvest, i think a week more or less. they came close to getting ripped up and being discarded of due to some domestic arguments lol, i will never put my hands on a woman but i am afraid of the po showing up due to the ball and chain shrieking like a banshee. ahhhh the joys of marriage. dont have a hand scope but i might get that rs 10 dollar one tonight. my favorite plant has broken my heart too. we thought it was flowering slow due to too much nitrogen but it was because it is forming seeds grrrrrrrrrrr. guess we got a shemale in the group the seeds are very immature so it looks like 1 or 2 of the plants hermed in the last few weeks. i examine the plants every day and never saw any nanners but it is hard to see them when buds are covering them. havent seen that many seeds but i am worried about my sensimella buds. oh well it will still be smokeable. now if i could just remember my password.


*women...you can't live with them and you can't get caught burying them in the backyard...*


----------



## caz83cj (May 8, 2008)

sorry about the hermies. Got the same shit happening, half the grow went shemale.


----------



## uberpea (May 8, 2008)

Bummer about the hermie bro. And the account, I'm going to have to get used to your new name now lol.
But, the good news is I have 6 BC Sweet Tooth seeds on express on the way.
Well... I guess that's good for me 

Duece.


----------



## bulldog (May 9, 2008)

What's up masta or jack or micheal bolton? Sorry about finding the seeds. How much longer till you chop? 
I'm in the same situation with not knowing my password. I can only get on RIU on my home computer, because I never logged out. Probably a good thing though, I would hate for the boss to catch me looking at bud porn.


----------



## jack soffalot (May 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *women...you can't live with them and you can't get caught burying them in the backyard...*


 i dont know bong i am working on it. all i have to do next is get out the power sander and get rid of these fingerprints on my fingers lol j/p. 



caz83cj said:


> sorry about the hermies. Got the same shit happening, half the grow went shemale.


 damn bro sorry to hear that. hope it doesnt ruin your crop. i was bummed about mine at first, because i thought all the buds could have been pollinated. right now the damage doesnt seem too bad because all the sample buds i have pulled havent had any seeds yet. all the seeds i have seen were pretty immature so i think it was later in flower. i wont know how bad it is until i break open the harvested buds and 100's of seeds fall out.



uberpea said:


> Bummer about the hermie bro. And the account, I'm going to have to get used to your new name now lol.
> But, the good news is I have 6 BC Sweet Tooth seeds on express on the way.
> Well... I guess that's good for me
> 
> Duece.


 yeah a bit of a bummer bout the hermie but thats life. sweet tooth is some kick ass buds and i hope you get a beautiful grow and harvest. make sure to document it so we can watch.



bulldog said:


> What's up masta or jack or micheal bolton? Sorry about finding the seeds. How much longer till you chop?
> I'm in the same situation with not knowing my password. I can only get on RIU on my home computer, because I never logged out. Probably a good thing though, I would hate for the boss to catch me looking at bud porn.


soffalot, jack soffalot 007 haha. i would like to harvest in a about a week but it seems the buds are still growing so i would hate to chop when they are getting fatter. i need to go to radio shack and get one of those scopes to check out the trichs. i dont know what to do, i never log out either but i have a feeling my loving wife had something to do with that.  maybe some pics here in a bit guys, just charging the batteries for the cam. thanks for stopping by everyone.


----------



## jack soffalot (May 9, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 9, 2008)

looking good!!!!!!!


----------



## jack soffalot (May 9, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> looking good!!!!!!!


 thanks big homie, it means a lot coming from you.


----------



## HATCH (May 9, 2008)

WOW!!!That's is Some Dank

I'm sure the Smell is Over-Taking.

Won't be long till She is Hanging Up-Side-Down!!!!!

Great Job My Brother.


----------



## bongspit (May 9, 2008)

*nice pics there masta jack koosh offalot...looking at this one I wondered....do you live close to a nuclear plant??*





hehehehe


----------



## jack soffalot (May 9, 2008)

HATCH said:


> WOW!!!That's is Some Dank
> 
> I'm sure the Smell is Over-Taking.
> 
> ...


 thank you much. the smell is like a skunks ass and is making me paranoid but like you said they are coming down very soon.



bongspit said:


> *nice pics there masta jack koosh offalot...looking at this one I wondered....do you live close to a nuclear plant??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes bong i have been using water from the potomac and you can see how much chemical pollution has affected it lol. thanks for your continued support. the last pics i saw of your girls looked fantastic also.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 10, 2008)

wow guys i am back thanks to our good friend mr. rollitup. i would like to thank him for his help and this kick ass site.


----------



## bongspit (May 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> wow guys i am back thanks to our good friend mr. rollitup. i would like to thank him for his help and this kick ass site.


*word...*


----------



## uberpea (May 10, 2008)

dang masta look at you! those are some top notch buds you have there.
Congrats man, those are going to fill out real nice.

Duece.


----------



## jordann9e (May 10, 2008)

lookin potent-aliscious bro! imma try 2 upload my harvest via psp...


----------



## mastakoosh (May 10, 2008)

uberpea said:


> dang masta look at you! those are some top notch buds you have there.
> Congrats man, those are going to fill out real nice.
> 
> Duece.


 thanks uber homie. yeah i hope they fill out just a bit more cuz harvest is fast approaching.


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

_well i thought I would just return the hello to you my fine friend. _
_Don;t forget mothers day. _


----------



## mastakoosh (May 11, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _well i thought I would just return the hello to you my fine friend. _
> _Don;t forget mothers day. _


 hey lacy bud glad to see you back. i saw you say you got banned. i guess for having words with a certain someone, i have had those same words with that person too. for someone that grows some bomb ass weed that someone sure is uptight sometimes but oh well what can we do. thanks for the heads up on the mothers day, momma would kick my ass if i didnt call her. hope all is well and i will talk to you soon miss pretty lacy bud.


----------



## bongspit (May 11, 2008)

*Lacy got banned??....that's just not right..*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 11, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *Lacy got banned??....that's just not right..*


 yes sir that is not right. pretty ladies in your avatar bong.


----------



## jbreeze (May 11, 2008)

i see koosh koosh is in here still doin his thing..nice job bro


----------



## mastakoosh (May 11, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> lookin potent-aliscious bro! imma try 2 upload my harvest via psp...


 my boy j cash da pimp. somehow i missed this original post lol. i think when i stopped by your journal you had already left this comment. thanks for the props bro and i will try to harvest off all my ladies the amount you got off one girl-WOW, big round of applause everyone for j deezy.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 11, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> i see koosh koosh is in here still doin his thing..nice job bro


 jbreeze good to see you in here in stranger lol. i am grateful for your contiued support. how has the music been going?


----------



## jordann9e (May 11, 2008)

I just had to kinda check out the whole thing from beg to end again... I thought I had started reading this alot later than the 26th post... haha time flys when gettin high... what up do!?!? I got my aunt to hook up a wireless USB adapter for her router... so i got my net back!! woot! woot!!! but now I have no more place to talk with my ppl besides this page... but, um this is my GROW journal, haha... what up y'all??


----------



## jordann9e (May 11, 2008)

HAHAHA I am so blowed.... my bad... I started talking bout your page, got up ordered food, and came back thinking it was mine... hahaha.. I DID just take my first couple of rips for the day a min ago... haha


----------



## HoLE (May 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> HAHAHA I am so blowed.... my bad... I started talking bout your page, got up ordered food, and came back thinking it was mine... hahaha.. I DID just take my first couple of rips for the day a min ago... haha


ROFLMAO,,,Hahahahahahaha,,,

Sorrry masta,,I just thought it was funny

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mastakoosh (May 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> I just had to kinda check out the whole thing from beg to end again... I thought I had started reading this alot later than the 26th post... haha time flys when gettin high... what up do!?!? I got my aunt to hook up a wireless USB adapter for her router... so i got my net back!! woot! woot!!! but now I have no more place to talk with my ppl besides this page... but, um this is my GROW journal, haha... what up y'all??


 damn straight up deebo'ing me lol.

YouTube - You got Knocked the F*ck out! haha i love that movie. just kidding dude. 


jordann9e said:


> HAHAHA I am so blowed.... my bad... I started talking bout your page, got up ordered food, and came back thinking it was mine... hahaha.. I DID just take my first couple of rips for the day a min ago... haha


 well its understandable than if your blowed. you can own my journal anytime you want haha.



HoLE said:


> ROFLMAO,,,Hahahahahahaha,,,
> 
> Sorrry masta,,I just thought it was funny
> 
> ...


 i thought it was pretty damn funny too.


----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

hell yeah... I was smoking my firsts earlier and I thought about that shit.. hahaha that's JD 4 U! 

How are the ladies MK?!


----------



## bongspit (May 12, 2008)

*chop chop time....




*


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> HAHAHA I am so blowed.... my bad... I started talking bout your page, got up ordered food, and came back thinking it was mine... hahaha.. I DID just take my first couple of rips for the day a min ago... haha


wow.

i'll take an oz of whatever the hell he's smokin.


nice plants MK. VERY frosty! I love the close ups too


----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> wow.
> 
> i'll take an oz of whatever the hell he's smokin.
> 
> ...


i got it


----------



## mastakoosh (May 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> hell yeah... I was smoking my firsts earlier and I thought about that shit.. hahaha that's JD 4 U!
> 
> How are the ladies MK?!


they are doing good but they are sad about their demise soon. took the hermy and another plant and put them in 24hours of dark. after that i will uproot them and hang em for a day and then put them into a box to dry. i will do that with the 4 others in a day or 2. it sucks because i am seeing new growth and would like to let them go just a little longer. but for certain reasons they are gonna have to come down.



bongspit said:


> *chop chop time....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you know it bonger. how long left for your pretty ladies?



Spittn4cash said:


> wow.
> 
> i'll take an oz of whatever the hell he's smokin.
> 
> ...


 i am glad you liked the pics s4cash. thanks for the big up and your plants were looking awesome last time i checked.



jordann9e said:


> i got it


 j deezy got that work. how has life been for you. hope things are working out for you.


----------



## bongspit (May 12, 2008)

you know it bonger. how long left for your pretty ladies?*hey masta offalot...mine are coming down the first of june....*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 12, 2008)

bongspit said:


> you know it bonger. how long left for your pretty ladies?*hey masta offalot...mine are coming down the first of june....*


 right on. what strain are you doing next? and are you going with fem seeds? a lot of people debate the fem seeds but i have seen people that say they work good for them. jacksoffalot outttt....


----------



## bongspit (May 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> right on. what strain are you doing next? and are you going with fem seeds? a lot of people debate the fem seeds but i have seen people that say they work good for them. jacksoffalot outttt....


*a friend is sending me some seeds, plus I pollenated 1 bud on my white widow abd I will have those seeds....plus I have some fem seeds northen lights x skunk...*


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> right on. what strain are you doing next? and are you going with fem seeds? a lot of people debate the fem seeds but i have seen people that say they work good for them. jacksoffalot outttt....


_well thats certainly a new type of strain _
_Thought I had better edit that last comment. Mr. bong might not appreciate my sense of humour._


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

*So are you going to be chopping them soon Masta???*
*I have 6 weeks to go but I have lots of weed still *


----------



## mastakoosh (May 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *So are you going to be chopping them soon Masta???*
> *I have 6 weeks to go but I have lots of weed still *


 yep 2 are in 24hours of dark then chop. the other 4 will be chopped in a day or 2. i have no weed except what we buy.


----------



## uberpea (May 13, 2008)

Don't worry masta, soon enough you'll be smoking delicious, free bud 

Duece.


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

Things for me? thanks for asking. i still have no job. but at least a place to stay. man, lol . . NEVER USE A DEHYDRATOR FOR DRYING BUD. No damn good. way too dry. . .


----------



## mastakoosh (May 16, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Don't worry masta, soon enough you'll be smoking delicious, free bud
> 
> Duece.


 haha yes sir!!! they have been cut and hanging for about 2 days. i had some that i cut a little earlier and let it dry. for uncured smoke not too bad lol. still got to buy another bag to get me through til this stuff is cured a little. i will get some pics of buds and give a smoke report soon.



jordann9e said:


> Things for me? thanks for asking. i still have no job. but at least a place to stay. man, lol . . NEVER USE A DEHYDRATOR FOR DRYING BUD. No damn good. way too dry. . .


 good to hear you are doing good. dont worry i am jobless too, but i am trying to get my old job back because i was wrongfully released. i am happy for now though cuz we got some free weed and stimulus check in the bank, so i am hood-rich for a week hahahaha. like chappelle says "I'M RICH BITCH" lol.


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> good to hear you are doing good. dont worry i am jobless too, but i am trying to get my old job back because i was wrongfully released. i am happy for now though cuz we got some free weed and stimulus check in the bank, so i am hood-rich for a week hahahaha. like chappelle says "I'M RICH BITCH" lol.


ya-da-da-dig?!?
i'll prob work at my old'n too.. wait until AUGUST though?? lol.. i have a second test with a fortune 500 comp ... FRIDAY the 13th next month.. lol

I updated with new pics in my journal...

peace and love


----------



## 420chazz (May 16, 2008)

dude, i like, forgot about your new journal and then came back and theres fuckin' buds everywhere!
they look awesome. can't wait to see the dry shots!
whats yor weight estimate?
sorry if thats already been asked btw i haven't read it all





good to see. 
chazz


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 16, 2008)

hey hey, somebody got lots of buds there   rofl


----------



## mastakoosh (May 16, 2008)

420chazz said:


> dude, i like, forgot about your new journal and then came back and theres fuckin' buds everywhere!
> they look awesome. can't wait to see the dry shots!
> whats yor weight estimate?
> sorry if thats already been asked btw i haven't read it all
> ...


 hey chazz thanks for the props. kind of sucks but i would say 3-4 oz's off the 6 plants. some were pretty small and i tried to get them to stretch early on but this strain always seems to stay really short.



cheetah2007 said:


> hey hey, somebody got lots of buds there   rofl


 haha yeah a little bit, not the greatest yeild but it should keep the wifey happy and keep me from having to buy a bag every couple of days.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 17, 2008)

jack soffalot said:


>


bump


----------



## jordann9e (May 17, 2008)

DAMN homie!! how'd I miss these pics?!?!? i love the fox tail buds!!!


----------



## jordann9e (May 17, 2008)

lol... oh wait... haha I seen them lol... JD Does it again!!! hahaha


----------



## mastakoosh (May 17, 2008)

all in all it was a decent grow. could have had a bigger yeild but since it is personal smoke i am happy. got curing in jars right now so i am anxious to try the cured buds. of course we have had samples but the cured stuff will make me happy. a few pics of the rough manicured stuff before the final manicure.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 17, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> DAMN homie!! how'd I miss these pics?!?!? i love the fox tail buds!!!


 yeah the fox tailing was crazy. i wonder if it was because i supercropped the stem right below that big clump lol. thanks for looking through my homie.


----------



## jordann9e (May 17, 2008)

mastakoosh has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## uberpea (May 17, 2008)

Very nice Masta! Great grow man, 7 jars isn't bad at all.
Enjoy the smoke bro, planning the next grow?

Later.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 17, 2008)

fuck....i love budporn  cheers Mastakoosh


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)

Fantastic, what a beautiful harvest. Great job Masta. 



mastakoosh said:


> all in all it was a decent grow. could have had a bigger yeild but since it is personal smoke i am happy. got curing in jars right now so i am anxious to try the cured buds. of course we have had samples but the cured stuff will make me happy. a few pics of the rough manicured stuff before the final manicure.


----------



## bongspit (May 17, 2008)

*good job!! that's why your the masta...*


----------



## mastakoosh (May 17, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> mastakoosh has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


 i cleaned it out for you.



uberpea said:


> Very nice Masta! Great grow man, 7 jars isn't bad at all.
> Enjoy the smoke bro, planning the next grow?
> 
> Later.


 thank you uber pimp. i am actually planning a new grow in my head but i dont think i am gonna run any more til i move. the stealth issues at my current place make it pretty risky. i want a nice basement so i can set up veg/flower rooms with air cooled hps and all that good stuff. a real setup i guess with some good genetics. i said that last grow too haha but i am a broke slacker for now.



cheetah2007 said:


> fuck....i love budporn  cheers Mastakoosh


 thanks cheetah i am glad you liked them, big props on your buds also.



bongspit said:


> *good job!! that's why your the masta...*


 thanks bongo, i know your harvest is gonna be beautiful. haha i am no masta, maybe my name should be noobiekoosh.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 17, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Fantastic, what a beautiful harvest. Great job Masta.


 i do appreciate it much though miss sativa cutie. i thought you forgot all about me for a bit. did you go to the march and if you did, how was it?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 17, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> all in all it was a decent grow. could have had a bigger yeild but since it is personal smoke i am happy. got curing in jars right now so i am anxious to try the cured buds. of course we have had samples but the cured stuff will make me happy. a few pics of the rough manicured stuff before the final manicure.


 
!!! DAMN... THAT LOOKS KILLER !!! 

 ENJOY YOUR SMOKE..


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 17, 2008)

Damn Masta that's some mghty fine looking bud for bagseed.
I know I'd be happy with it if I were you.
I see seven jars in the pic, what are they about an oz each?
Nice job man.


----------



## HoLE (May 18, 2008)

awesome job mastakoosh,,nice work man,,looks real yummie,,how's the stone,,have you tried it yet,,,I too will have a basement soon

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mastakoosh (May 18, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> !!! DAMN... THAT LOOKS KILLER !!!
> 
> ENJOY YOUR SMOKE..


 man that makes me feel good, that all you guys grow these fire type buds and think my buds look decent. i really am grateful for you and everyone else that helped and supported me through this grow. next grow i will try some better genetics. after seeing what you grow and some of the things i see on subcool, i would love to try some of those tga strains or rez's stuff.



BigGuyTok'n said:


> Damn Masta that's some mghty fine looking bud for bagseed.
> I know I'd be happy with it if I were you.
> I see seven jars in the pic, what are they about an oz each?
> Nice job man.


 thank you i am very happy indeed but i am a simple man so it doesnt take much to please me lol. i dont think the jars are an oz cuz all in all i believe the harvest was 3.5-4 oz's i think. not the greatest yeild but these plants never get real big. 



HoLE said:


> awesome job mastakoosh,,nice work man,,looks real yummie,,how's the stone,,have you tried it yet,,,I too will have a basement soon
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


 thank you mr. hole. i will have to check your journal because last time i looked your plants were amazing and i think you were getting close to harvest too. i grew this same strain last year and the high was pretty good. we have been sampling it a little bit and it is alright but i think a little cure will greatly improve the high and taste. man i cant wait to have a house where i can setup a decent grow room too. are you moving soon? i will give everyone a detailed smoke report soon.


----------



## Dr.dirt (May 18, 2008)

turned out very nice sir, congrats!


----------



## dertmagert (May 19, 2008)

mighty fine indeed


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

..........................................................


----------



## natmoon (May 20, 2008)

Hey man looks like you got a good few jars of toking there to keep you happy for a while
Hope to see your next mission and hopefully you can get hold of a 400watt or better for it and get some maximum yield.
Happy smoking dude


----------



## dertmagert (May 20, 2008)

yeah thats a real nice harvest for 175w!!!!! ! 

!!

nat's post reminded me. i coulda swore u were using a 400 for those buds.. good job masta


----------



## dertmagert (May 20, 2008)

that pig in the last pic looks REAL happy...

this little piggy got roast beef... this little piggy got stoned....


----------



## mastakoosh (May 20, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey man looks like you got a good few jars of toking there to keep you happy for a while
> Hope to see your next mission and hopefully you can get hold of a 400watt or better for it and get some maximum yield.
> Happy smoking dude


 thanks nat, when i move i plan on setting up a professional room with all the goodies but that wont be for a bit.



dertmagert said:


> yeah thats a real nice harvest for 175w!!!!! !
> nat's post reminded me. i coulda swore u were using a 400 for those buds.. good job masta


 thank you very much dert. even the 175w bulb was shot most of flowering so it was mostly cfls til i got my new bulb 3 weeks before harvest. the old 175 would barely move the light meter like 5 inches from the bulb so the old bulb was barely working most of the grow.


dertmagert said:


> that pig in the last pic looks REAL happy...
> 
> this little piggy got roast beef... this little piggy got stoned....


 he is happy. i think he has been skimming buds lol.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 20, 2008)

Wow!
its quality over quanity my friend.
Job well done.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> ..........................................................


 lacy speechless?? just kidding and welcome back.



Spittn4cash said:


> Wow!
> its quality over quanity my friend.
> Job well done.


 good way to look at it and thanks for the positivity my friend. i wanna get a killer strain next but not sure what to get and i am sketched about getting seeds in the mail. if anyone has good info on this let me know. if a seedbank uses ups then i wouldnt mind that as much. if any of yall use seedbanks with good stealth delivery and reliability let me know the scoop.


----------



## dertmagert (May 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> if anyone has good info on this let me know. if a seedbank uses ups then i wouldnt mind that as much. if any of yall use seedbanks with good stealth delivery and reliability let me know the scoop.



im gonna PM u..


----------



## mastakoosh (May 20, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> im gonna PM u..


 right on bro i got it.


----------



## dertmagert (May 21, 2008)

i tried to reply to your PM but ur box is full again.. dam masta, your a popular guy!! lol... 

basically i said, PO Box is better, but no worries about home....
MONEY ORDER is the way i go... ordering with a prepaid card still leaves a paper trail ( your IP adress gets recorded when u order this way )
it doesnt take much longer to send them money order (i got my order 10 days after sending out the payment)
and dont worry about your 'small town' ... they will have no idea whats going on... only place that screens the mail is customs and the doc always gets his stuff threw customs.... his stealth is great... 

any other ?s ill be happy to answer.. clear out your PM box


----------



## GoodFriend (May 21, 2008)

yes, please, before you buy your seeds, free up your pms... or pm me an email i can reach you at...


----------



## mastakoosh (May 21, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> i tried to reply to your PM but ur box is full again.. dam masta, your a popular guy!! lol...
> 
> basically i said, PO Box is better, but no worries about home....
> MONEY ORDER is the way i go... ordering with a prepaid card still leaves a paper trail ( your IP adress gets recorded when u order this way )
> ...


 right on dude and i appreciate the help. the reason why i am sweating the po box is because i live in a small town where the post office ladies gossip about everyone. i swear i had 2 legal documents that were both opened but i have no proof. i just worry about someone confiscating them and letting the po know. from what i have gathered on here is that customs just intercepts them and sends u a letter, so that is not too bad.



lumberjack_ian said:


> yes, please, before you buy your seeds, free up your pms... or pm me an email i can reach you at...


 message box cleaned out. i also want to thank everyone who has given me advice on this stuff.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 22, 2008)

Not To Compete With Lacy, Lol. Dammmmmmmmm! Cough, No I Was Just Clearing My Throut.... Ok Im Ready...db.

......................................................!........................................................".!"


----------



## mastakoosh (May 22, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Not To Compete With Lacy, Lol. Dammmmmmmmm! Cough, No I Was Just Clearing My Throut.... Ok Im Ready...db.
> 
> ......................................................!........................................................".!"


 hello there mr. bag or mr. dirt or mr. dirtbag, whatever you prefer lol. glad you stopped by. i looked at some of your assembly style buds last night and i was totally impressed. you do good work.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 22, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hello there mr. bag or mr. dirt or mr. dirtbag, whatever you prefer lol. glad you stopped by. i looked at some of your assembly style buds last night and i was totally impressed. you do good work.



NO JUST A MR. MOM, GROWER FREAK, STUCK IN A CHAIR. LOL 
THANKS FOR THE REPS ASWELL, YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO POST UP IN THE JOURNAL, IM SURE U KNEW THAT.!!! I REALLY LIKE THE HARV. THAT U JUST FINISHED SOME SERIOUS CAVEMAN CLUBS. ANY HYPOTHISIS ON DRY WEIGHT, "YES I PAID FOR THAT WORD .50$" LOL 
I MANAGED TO PULL A PND, OF THE SMOKE OFF 3 MONSTERS, THERE STARTING TO WORK ME, SO WERE THINKING OF OPTIONS FOR THE FUTURE NOT TO NEAR. DB.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 22, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> NO JUST A MR. MOM, GROWER FREAK, STUCK IN A CHAIR. LOL
> THANKS FOR THE REPS ASWELL, YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO POST UP IN THE JOURNAL, IM SURE U KNEW THAT.!!! I REALLY LIKE THE HARV. THAT U JUST FINISHED SOME SERIOUS CAVEMAN CLUBS. ANY HYPOTHISIS ON DRY WEIGHT, "YES I PAID FOR THAT WORD .50$" LOL
> I MANAGED TO PULL A PND, OF THE SMOKE OFF 3 MONSTERS, THERE STARTING TO WORK ME, SO WERE THINKING OF OPTIONS FOR THE FUTURE NOT TO NEAR. DB.


 well after a lb off 3 monsters i am humbled and making a prediction of about 3.5-4 oz's off 6 plants lol. 2 plants were very small though because 1 plant i believe weighed about a quarter after drying. she was the runt of the litter lol. i will stop by your journal and learn how to make these indoor monsters.


----------



## uberpea (May 22, 2008)

Can't hurt to say it againI guess... great work Masta.
Look forward to the next one

Later.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 23, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Can't hurt to say it againI guess... great work Masta.
> Look forward to the next one
> 
> Later.


 haha i dont mind. did you get your sweet tooth going yet?


----------



## uberpea (May 23, 2008)

duuuuude no! either they got caught at customs or... they are taking way to effing long.
Haven't seen any packages  

Later.


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


>


oooohhhh la la... looks great! Hope all is well Masta!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 24, 2008)

THIS PIC REMINDS ME OF SOMTHING FROM OUTA THE SEA, THIS IS CRAZY!!! ALMOST LIKE DRAGON SCALES......PUFF PUFF THE MAGIC DRAGON....... PASS. MK"






DIRTBAG KEEPS TRYING TO HITE IT WITH A STICK....LOL


----------



## jordann9e (May 24, 2008)

uberpea said:


> duuuuude no! either they got caught at customs or... they are taking way to effing long.
> Haven't seen any packages
> 
> Later.


sorry ta jack... where'd ya order from uber?


----------



## bongspit (May 24, 2008)

*hey masta...isn't it funny how when we all harvest everybody seems to disappear for a while...*


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *hey masta...isn't it funny how when we all harvest everybody seems to disappear for a while...*


hahaha, yeah, but not in my case......my shit is .......SHIT


----------



## uberpea (May 26, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> sorry ta jack... where'd ya order from uber?


Well my buddy who I was planning on splitting the seeds with ordered them from BC Bud Depot without consulting me first...
Still no sign of them 

Later.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> oooohhhh la la... looks great! Hope all is well Masta!


 all is well here. glad to hear from you, i thought we lost ya. and thank you for the props. i am sure your herb has been keeping you plenty faded too.



B. THC R+D said:


> THIS PIC REMINDS ME OF SOMTHING FROM OUTA THE SEA, THIS IS CRAZY!!! ALMOST LIKE DRAGON SCALES......PUFF PUFF THE MAGIC DRAGON....... PASS. MK"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey db my good friend from an old song gave me that. remember puff the magic dragon? i cut a chunk off his ass so we can smoke it. before i could pack it in a bowl it crawled off the table and bit my cat.



bongspit said:


> *hey masta...isn't it funny how when we all harvest everybody seems to disappear for a while...*


 everyone gets too stoned and lazy to type haha. i had a long memorial day weekend of camping, wild turkey(gobble gobble), in-laws and bocce ball.:



cheetah2007 said:


> hahaha, yeah, but not in my case......my shit is .......SHIT


 i hate to keep asking you this but has more of a cure helped any. i know last year this same strain i grew was so stinky and tasted so good, and the high was great. but so far it doesnt seem the same to me. as more time goes by on the cure, the weed is getting better day by day though but i just wonder if some of these pheno's are not quite as good as the the ones last grow for me. i am just hoping that after a bit more cure it will be like it was last grow.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i hate to keep asking you this but has more of a cure helped any.


well, man, the taste is killah and the smell too, but not any difference in the high. when i smoke a spliff in the morning, it gets me high fo no more then 30 minutes


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*hey masta. sorry I haven't been to visit you in a while but it takes ages for me to download your journal.*
*I just wanted to say hello because I have not heard from you in a while. *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*yeah. No kidding. Dats cause there is so much friggon work involved and we all get too stoned *


bongspit said:


> *hey masta...isn't it funny how when we all harvest everybody seems to disappear for a while...*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *hey masta. sorry I haven't been to visit you in a while but it takes ages for me to download your journal.*
> *I just wanted to say hello because I have not heard from you in a while. *


 hey lacy poo budster. i was looking through your journal last night. i appreciate the hello and i will stop by your journal. i never took into consideration how hard it would be for dial uppers, so i apologize.



Lacy said:


> *yeah. No kidding. Dats cause there is so much friggon work involved and we all get too stoned *


 hahaha this is true. after harvest everyone gets so stoned they dont log on as much.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 4, 2008)

fire up masta!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> fire up masta!


 hey LB, how you been? glad you stopped by my friend. i guess while i am typing this i will give a little smoke report.i have mixed reviews on this harvest. although i think i did a better job growing them this time(although i made many mistakes) the bud doesnt seem as potent as last year. both the smell and the buzz is not quite the same. some of it is pretty good but some is not as good. overall all of the jars have a light lemony-citrusy fruit smell with earthy undertones. upon closer inspection the bud up close does not have as strong as a smell. the buzz is definately heady and clear,mellow. i probably should have let them go longer due to some lighting issues in early flower. the buzz is nice and puts me in a creative mood and i have been zoning out and listening to music for hours haha. also it is a bit of a creeper stone because right away the buzz doesnt slam you but 20 minutes later you are like damn my head is spinning. all in all a decent buzz but not as overpowering as last year. i guess the plant that hermied was not the best pheno out of the bunch. or maybe the the 2 plants that produced a few seeds this time took away from their potency. well their just bagseeds so i guess i will do better next time. i am just dissapointed because my 2 best friends didnt get to sample last years buds and i have been telling them how good it was. now i have some bud for them to sample but it is not as strong as i thought it would be. guys what are some nice strong, good priced indicas?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

damn...nice nuggis


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 5, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> damn...nice nuggis


 thanks cheetah, some of them are decent lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

hhahah....not all of them ?!?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 5, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> *hey LB, how you been? glad you stopped by my friend.* i guess while i am typing this i will give a little smoke report.i have mixed reviews on this harvest. although i think i did a better job growing them this time(although i made many mistakes) the bud doesnt seem as potent as last year. both the smell and the buzz is not quite the same. some of it is pretty good but some is not as good. overall all of the jars have a light lemony-citrusy fruit smell with earthy undertones. upon closer inspection the bud up close does not have as strong as a smell. the buzz is definately heady and clear,mellow. i probably should have let them go longer due to some lighting issues in early flower. the buzz is nice and puts me in a creative mood and i have been zoning out and listening to music for hours haha. also it is a bit of a creeper stone because right away the buzz doesnt slam you but 20 minutes later you are like damn my head is spinning. all in all a decent buzz but not as overpowering as last year. i guess the plant that hermied was not the best pheno out of the bunch. or maybe the the 2 plants that produced a few seeds this time took away from their potency. well their just bagseeds so i guess i will do better next time. i am just dissapointed because my 2 best friends didnt get to sample last years buds and i have been telling them how good it was. now i have some bud for them to sample but it is not as strong as i thought it would be. guys what are some nice strong, good priced indicas?



im doing aight buddy, yourself? hope all is well with you! my fault for not stopping in earlier.....so many threads now a days.

as for the bud....what do you think you did differently from last year? you think they spent time making beans instead of peak potency huh?

fucking sucks!!!

so when is the next grow?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 5, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hhahah....not all of them ?!?


 some of it is better than the rest. problem is i keep forgetting which jars are the more potent ones haha. like you said about the bagseed. dont get me wrong bagseed can be a diamond in the rough but sometimes it is not so good. just some of the phenos from this strain werent keepers. also maybe i got my seeds mixed up and didnt grow the seeds that were produced last grow. i am confused.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 5, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> im doing aight buddy, yourself? hope all is well with you! my fault for not stopping in earlier.....so many threads now a days.
> 
> as for the bud....what do you think you did differently from last year? you think they spent time making beans instead of peak potency huh?
> 
> ...


 just glad you stopped by. i am not sure. i know my little halide bulb was bad for a good bit during flowering so i am sure they could have used a bit more time with the new bulb. some of the phenos werent as good i think, coupled with the fact 2 of them were working on their selfed seeds like you said. next grow is when i move into a new place for security purposes. when i am growing it is nerve racking to have any visitors. plus i am waiting to get my old job back and a little lump of cash they might owe me. that would help with a nice setup.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 5, 2008)

hell yer!!!!


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 5, 2008)

weird plants.. but probably amazing outcome huh?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 6, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> weird plants.. but probably amazing outcome huh?


 thanks and yes i am staying high as the sky.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

So Whens The Next Start Up!!!! Mister. Or Has It Begun???
If U Liked The J" Check The Exp. In The Sig. And Hold On Db. Is Driving.!!! Its Crazy And Deff. Worth The Read.!!! Db.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 6, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> So Whens The Next Start Up!!!! Mister. Or Has It Begun???
> If U Liked The J" Check The Exp. In The Sig. And Hold On Db. Is Driving.!!! Its Crazy And Deff. Worth The Read.!!! Db.


 i definately will check them cuz i love to see a mad scientist at work with his monsters....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 6, 2008)

masta, i found some links for you in that critical mass thread!!!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 21, 2008)

he mastakoosh i dont mean too thread jak but i rember u gave me some rep bak than when my buds were at 5 weeks flower well im curing them now and i juss wanna give u and update https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/92092-1st-time-curing-1st-time.html


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 21, 2008)

great job man... lookin goooooodddddddd,,


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 21, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> great job man... lookin goooooodddddddd,,


 thanks man, i do appreciate it much.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

wot up masta? hows u man? cheers!


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 24, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> wot up masta? hows u man? cheers!


 i am chilling mr. cheetah, thanks for asking. i got 8 young ones growing and just flipped them to 12/12. if i get some nice girls i will post some pics. cheers friend.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 25, 2008)

ooh deff post some picz. i love hairy bitches  hehehe....my plants are in the begining of week 3 of 12/12 . cheers man! puff puff pass >>>>>


----------



## funzi (Sep 7, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> welcome my dedicated riu'ers to the long awaited gb2. this is dedicated to my 2, oops i mean 1 riu friend lol. last grow i used minimal money and bagseeds to grow around 3 ounces with cfl's and a metal halide for a little bit. one of my girls hermied and prodced seeds. yes i know hermies produce hermies. well with keeping with the broke ass theme i have decided to grow out these seeds with minimal money again. my germ method is a wet paper towel sealed inside a ziploc baggie on top of my computer monitor. all seeds cracked within 24 hours. i then put 3 sprouts in 3 pots to transfer later. all in all i had 9 sprouts. 2 died at first and one more was a runt for 3 weeks and i do mean runt. so it got chucked. my medium is mg moisture control and i vegged 3 weeks under daylight cfl's. now they are starting their 4th week of vegging under a 175w metal halide. i will probably start flowering this week and after they show sex i will transplant ladies to bigger pots. also i have used fish emulsion for ferts so far. also 2 of them are like bonsai.


----------



## uberpea (Sep 18, 2008)

yo masta what's crackin! it's been awhile.. i just don't have much time for riu lately..  but it stop by everyonce in awhile to say hey to all my hommies, how have you been man?


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 5, 2008)

hey buddy... you should have some girls well into flower here... how bout a friggin update!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 5, 2008)

uberpea said:


> yo masta what's crackin! it's been awhile.. i just don't have much time for riu lately..  but it stop by everyonce in awhile to say hey to all my hommies, how have you been man?


 wow uber i just noticed this tonight. i was wondering where u been? man stop in to see us more.



lumberjack_ian said:


> hey buddy... you should have some girls well into flower here... how bout a friggin update!!!


 i got a couple that were kind of afterthoughts. they arent lookin so hot lol. but one of them is a seed from my first grow that is a phenotype that blew me away and it looks like one of the most resinous plants i have ever grown. i will try to get some pics this week. i am going to florida on saturday so i dont know what to do with the plants while my inlaws come to feed my cats. i cant leave the room the way it is now. i would like to hide them in the woods but it is getting cold as shit so i am not sure what to do. my only friend that would take them and care for them moved i think.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 6, 2008)

well shit you sure aren't making it easy on yourself... haha...

any chance you could make a little greenhouse, or coldframe?
some opaque plastic (you'd have to look up the right kinda material) covering four posts, dug into the ground a bit....


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 6, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> cleaning my camera lol. wanted to show the height of the bonsai . they all stayed pretty short until now, the metal halide is making them grow nicely so i might veg a little longer.


 
wuddup koosh, nice grow man - mad props n +rep. Im in the middle of readin the whole thread, so bare with me if im not up to date. I like the bonsai plants, i love it when you get a nice, short plant that you can manipulate however you want to. Check out my bonsai that ended up turnin male at the last minute:














I fuckin loved that thing. Its a shame it turned out male. I got pics somewhere floatin around of it right before i pulled it, was lookin really nice. Keep up your good work man. Cant wait to see how the thread ends up, lol.

-K1


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 6, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> well shit you sure aren't making it easy on yourself... haha...
> 
> any chance you could make a little greenhouse, or coldframe?
> some opaque plastic (you'd have to look up the right kinda material) covering four posts, dug into the ground a bit....


 haha i never make things easy on myself.  i got the tickets early this summer and didnt think i would have a grow before i left. the coldframe idea is a good one. i am gonna go over my options tonight cuz i got to get started on cleaning that room soon.



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> wuddup koosh, nice grow man - mad props n +rep. Im in the middle of readin the whole thread, so bare with me if im not up to date. I like the bonsai plants, i love it when you get a nice, short plant that you can manipulate however you want to. Check out my bonsai that ended up turnin male at the last minute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice man, good job on the training. it is a shame it turned male. i had a few this grow that i wanted to be nice girlies but turned sausage. the buds at the end of this grow you are reading ,were freaks lol. they were decent smoke. right now i am trying to flush more to get the plants to use more of its stored energy. some of my earlier grows i thought i was flushing them well but now i look back and see i needed to flush more thouroughly. thanks for the takin the time to look at my grow and the love.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey Koosh, just stopping by to see how your latest are doing.
Yeah the tent thing sounds like a good idea.
If I remember correctly you're around Chi-town right? Well anyway if you are, I'm in mid-state WI and I will still have a few outside for awhile yet here so you should be fine down there.
Good luck with the girls and have a great trip.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 7, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Hey Koosh, just stopping by to see how your latest are doing.
> Yeah the tent thing sounds like a good idea.
> If I remember correctly you're around Chi-town right? Well anyway if you are, I'm in mid-state WI and I will still have a few outside for awhile yet here so you should be fine down there.
> Good luck with the girls and have a great trip.


 east coast representa lol. i am not too far from baltimore or dc. getting pretty chilly at night though. i just talked to my only friend who has known about me growing and it looks like he will be in town on friday and i can leave the plants inside cuz after the weekend he is going out of town and no one will be there woooohoooooo. in wi, damn i bet it gets colder than a witches tit there. i had an interview for a job there but didnt accept. i cant imagine workin outside at 2am there in the dead of winter, although i bet it is a beautiful place. thanks for lookin in and the good words.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 7, 2008)

here is a pic of my diamond in the rough. i think it is a seed from a hermie from my first grow. it is still young and cant wait til it finishes. i leeched and flushed it last night but the smell stunk up the bathroom with lemony skunk. the fan leaves are stretched because i keep my plants huddled together and i think my halide bulb is going bad again(i just ordered late into my last grow). i am lookin forward to smokin this girl. she is still young so she has time to get nice.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 7, 2008)

lovely, solid lookin buds...

... ya need more seeds?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Oct 7, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


>


Drueling all over my keyboard... can you come over??! Looks great MK.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


>


aghhhhhhh


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 8, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Drueling all over my keyboard... can you come over??! Looks great MK.


 thank you shawty lol. i'll be over tomorrow, just keep it warm for me..........i mean the house cuz its cold up that way. my buds aint nothing like the beautiful stuff u grow anyways.



lumberjack_ian said:


> lovely, solid lookin buds...
> 
> ... ya need more seeds?


 hell yeah i need seeds. have you seen some of those exotic strains and buds those guys in the desert grow lmao, that stuff makes my mouth water. i need to shoot u a pm tomorrow.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Oct 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thank you shawty lol. i'll be over tomorrow, just keep it warm for me..........i mean the house cuz its cold up that way. my buds aint nothing like the beautiful stuff u grow anyways.


Oh ya I can get it hot MK.  Oh naw you should see my scraggely (prolly not a word) plant I got growing right now. Its hydro so I dont really pay attn to her at all, been kinda busy. Shes a midget. Havent messed with her in almost 2 weeks. Which reminds me I need to change some shit out.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 9, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> aghhhhhhh


somehow i missed this post. thank you friend.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 9, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oh ya I can get it hot MK.  Oh naw you should see my scraggely (prolly not a word) plant I got growing right now. Its hydro so I dont really pay attn to her at all, been kinda busy. Shes a midget. Havent messed with her in almost 2 weeks. Which reminds me I need to change some shit out.


 mmmm hmmm, my pants just got tight. hydro damn thats tricky stuff, all my plants are midgets too.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 9, 2008)

you should try hempy my friend... =]



> have you seen some of those exotic strains and buds those guys in the desert grow lmao, that stuff makes my mouth water.


hells yeah...
but i got no pm =p

take care buddy


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 10, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> you should try hempy my friend... =]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmm then check your box amigo. i get scared to try new things, i am still fucking up in soil. once i get a real growroom set up, i will try hempy in honor of you.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 10, 2008)

lmao jus noticed the tags in the thread "arsehole" ; "ass"


----------



## jamiemichelle (Oct 14, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> mmmm hmmm, my pants just got tight. hydro damn thats tricky stuff, all my plants are midgets too.


Hydro is actually the easiest so far to me...though the only other way Ive tried is soil. But ya, doesnt really need any maintenance at all except every week or two (if the nutes and ph are right) at this point I just fill up the water, splash in some nutes and let it go. Ive been doing 12/12 with my lil plantie thats why she is so small. I think I will clone her though. She has almost died twice (when I left to florida) but she always comes back strong. Ha.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 20, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hydro is actually the easiest so far to me...though the only other way Ive tried is soil. But ya, doesnt really need any maintenance at all except every week or two (if the nutes and ph are right) at this point I just fill up the water, splash in some nutes and let it go. Ive been doing 12/12 with my lil plantie thats why she is so small. I think I will clone her though. She has almost died twice (when I left to florida) but she always comes back strong. Ha.


 word!! i will have to try it one day.updates- i had a 2 cola little short plant in flower. right before i went to florida one of the colas bent so i taped it and hoped for the best. after 7 days i came home and it has been dying on the plant. so i picked it off last night and smoked it. holy shit, this shit tastes decent, smells like a skunks ass mixed with candy, and gets me stoned with no cure. i cant wait to harvest and cure this shit right.


----------



## natmoon (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey masta,long time no see
Glad to see your still at it,nugs are looking good from the pics a few pages back.
Did you ever get a hps lamp?
Without me reading 100s of pages lol.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 20, 2008)

pics of the early smoke???


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 21, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey masta,long time no see
> Glad to see your still at it,nugs are looking good from the pics a few pages back.
> Did you ever get a hps lamp?
> Without me reading 100s of pages lol.


 nat i am glad to see you. i see you got some good things going on and i wish you luck. wish you could be on here more to share that top notch knowledge. didnt get the hps yet cuz this grow was kind of an afterthought and rushed together. i didnt want to grow where i live now cuz of security but when i get set up right i will have to get the hps for bigger harvests. i might as well grow enough to last me all year lol. if i am gonna put this amount of time into it. 



lumberjack_ian said:


> pics of the early smoke???


 got smoked up but i will get some bud pics up soon.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice shit masta! cheers!  >>>>>


----------



## jamiemichelle (Oct 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> updates- i had a 2 cola little short plant in flower. right before i went to florida one of the colas bent so i taped it and hoped for the best. after 7 days i came home and it has been dying on the plant. so i picked it off last night and smoked it. holy shit, this shit tastes decent, smells like a skunks ass mixed with candy, and gets me stoned with no cure. i cant wait to harvest and cure this shit right.


Well then, isnt that bad ass since you didnt even cure it; glad to hear.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

aloha jammie chick! mwah!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 21, 2008)

what up koosh ? looking good my friend !!

and jamie jams, always nice to see you !!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> nice shit masta! cheers!  >>>>>


thanks jungle stoner.



jamiemichelle said:


> Well then, isnt that bad ass since you didnt even cure it; glad to hear.


 it is badass. i mean its not the best but after a cure it will be curiously strong. you know we would like to see some pics of your planties too lol.



BIGMIKE13 said:


> what up koosh ? looking good my friend !!
> 
> and jamie jams, always nice to see you !!


 holy shittttt!! b-i-g MIKE is in the heezy. man its like a reunion on this page lmao.......where u been? still growing that fire?? thanks for the compliment and hope you stop by more often.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 23, 2008)

smoked a dried little nugget off another plant today and my homie was impressed. uncured it taste like bubblegum. it is the smallest plant i have but its covered in sugar. i will try to get pictures real soon lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

take a look at my sign man. indoor harvest....not so great like the first one but its quality shit lol...im still waitin for the outdoor harvest. it will be three times as the indoors lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 25, 2008)

i read through all 19 pages i must say it was a pleasuer 

+rep


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 27, 2008)

Bad ass bro. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 27, 2008)

boricuaboi said:


> i read through all 19 pages i must say it was a pleasuer
> 
> +rep


 thanks bb, i cant wait to see you flower yours. they are gonna be nicccccce.



KiloBit said:


> Bad ass bro. Keep up the good work.


 man thank you that is an awesome compliment coming from someone who had such killer lookin bud. i really appreciate everyones support.


----------



## boricuaboi (Oct 27, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks bb, i cant wait to see you flower yours. they are gonna be nicccccce.
> 
> man thank you that is an awesome compliment coming from someone who had such killer lookin bud. i really appreciate everyones support.


 

omg man me either im going to hydro wensdays omg i cant wait lol then flowering stay tuned foreal ur gonna see purple in week 6-8 maybe before that lol


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 6, 2008)

whats good masta?


----------



## #1accordfamily (Nov 6, 2008)

good to see you growing nice buds still keep it up


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 7, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> whats good masta?


 a friend of mine hooked me up with some dank genetics-ogxsour d and a whole list of others. i am happy as shit. i didnt get to thank them yet but....... hows life in your part of the world?



#1accordfamily said:


> good to see you growing nice buds still keep it up


 thanks man, where u been? been a minute since i have seen ya around. u got anything going? i hope to get more pics up soon for everyone.


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 7, 2008)

just got a care package myself of a bunch of fun stuff... popping beans now =] (sensi hashplant, lemon mojo, orange spice x motor city diesel, misty x ak 47, puna papaya, annnnd afghan bullrider x princess diesel, shit fuckin yeah) all except the os x mcd were recently gifted.... got acouple other things i'm going to pop in another couple/few weeks here.... fun fun fun


can't wait to see the new shit

that og x sd sounds wicked =p


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 7, 2008)

just popping in to check in on ya! dont be afraid of hitting the PM box


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 10, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> just got a care package myself of a bunch of fun stuff... popping beans now =] (sensi hashplant, lemon mojo, orange spice x motor city diesel, misty x ak 47, puna papaya, annnnd afghan bullrider x princess diesel, shit fuckin yeah) all except the os x mcd were recently gifted.... got acouple other things i'm going to pop in another couple/few weeks here.... fun fun fun
> 
> 
> can't wait to see the new shit
> ...


 damn......exotic is all i can say lol. they all sound beautiful so i cant wait to see you grow them. man i cant wait to try these gifted beans out but it might be a while before i grow. i need to move to another place so i can conceal my grow better. hope all is well wit cha.



LoudBlunts said:


> just popping in to check in on ya! dont be afraid of hitting the PM box


 ohhhh shit mr. blunts stopped by. how have you been? i will hit the pm box up.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 11, 2008)

evil *avatar bruda


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 21, 2008)

i'm pretty sure some finished pics are in order

fuckin stoner


happy holiDAZE my friend
tried sendin ya a pm but yer box is full
hope all's well
take care and much love


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 21, 2008)

heloooooo


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 24, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i'm pretty sure some finished pics are in order
> 
> fuckin stoner
> 
> ...


 fuckin stoner haha......you dont know how true that is. the wife is like when you gonna finish puttin up the christmas lights hahaaha. i will clean out the pm's. i do have a couple of pics to put up tomorrow. only one tiny bud i was able to get a pic of before i smoked it lol. happy holidays to you my friend too.



cheetah2007 said:


> heloooooo


 hellllllllllloooooooo cheetah, whats good?? new grow goin yet?? holler at you laterz...


----------



## TONYJEJO (Feb 3, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks for stopping by. unfortunately gonna have to use the metal halide and some cfl's. i might be able to order a hps but i am laid off right now. if anyone has any links for cheap hps's, hook a brother up. thanks again guys for stopping by and any comments are welcome.


hps 600watt ballast,firestarter&light only new 140$


----------



## Mr.Funk (Feb 6, 2009)

Yea man there nice and bushy :smile


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 11, 2009)

the dopest avatar hahahhahahaor im really stoned hah
Sham WOW


----------



## Mr.Funk (Feb 15, 2009)

Booya shakon#5 bithchez lol


----------



## Fallen Buckshot (May 26, 2009)

nice lookin grows masta and harvests good luck on yer new seeds


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 1, 2009)

yo masta?.....what's going on with the grow?.......yeah I know, the journal can get hectic....


----------

